# Wizards Presents show on August 18th! Update: WotC announces guests and time.



## darjr

Wizards Presents 9am August 18th, 2022 at 9am PT












						dnd - Twitch
					

The World’s Greatest Roleplaying Game. Official Dungeons & Dragons Twitch channel, created by Wizards of the Coast.




					twitch.tv
				





			HTTPS://YouTube.com/dndwizards
		





Bart Carrol mentioned this in his article closing Dragon+

Update!


darjr said:


> What?!?
> 
> Other than Spelljammer what have they been teasing for years?!
> 
> 
> 
> @Wizards_DnD fans will be surprised by how much we'll reveal at #WizardsPresents. _Big_ announcements, including something we've been teasing for _years._ Fourteen days and counting! #WOTCstaff
> 
> 
> @Morrus



Post in thread 'Wizards Presents show on August 18th!'
D&D 5E - Wizards Presents show on August 18th!

Another update!


----------



## darjr

I wonder if we’ll get news about a big playtest?!


----------



## darjr

Bart Carroll said



> Whatever the future holds, we’re excited to move towards it—while also proud of what we’ve delivered in this most recent iteration of _Dragon._
> 
> As always, you can stay informed of the latest D&D news through @Wizards_DnD (and @DnDBeyond)—and learn more of the brand’s future plans at this year’s Wizards Presents event taking place August 18.


----------



## darjr

Oh. That title harkens back to 4e titles!









						Wizards Presents: Worlds and Monsters
					

Wizards Presents: Worlds and Monsters is a book that explores the behind-the-scenes of Dungeons and Dragons in 2007 and offered a preview of the then-upcoming 4th edition. Images from Wizards Presents: Worlds and Monsters




					forgottenrealms.fandom.com


----------



## Tales and Chronicles

hmmmm....what is the white-triangle-headed creature? Or the old lady with the red clothes? 

The art looks pretty good but I dont remember seeing those in recent books.


----------



## Stone Dog

Tales and Chronicles said:


> hmmmm....what is the white-triangle-headed creature? Or the old lady with the red clothes?
> 
> The art looks pretty good but I dont remember seeing those in recent books.



To the left are D&D types.   The three on the right are probably all MtG.


----------



## GMforPowergamers

darjr said:


> I wonder if we’ll get news about a big playtest?!



I hope we atleast find out what is and isn't on the table to be tested


----------



## Tales and Chronicles

Stone Dog said:


> To the left are D&D types.   The three on the right are probably all MtG.



That'd make sense, forgot that this wasnt just about D&D. The white-triangle thingy remembers me of one of Mohrbacher angel for its Angelarium.


----------



## Geoff Thirlwell

Hoping for something gritty and not whimsical or “humorous“


----------



## Veltharis ap Rylix

_Crosses Fingers for Planescape_


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

No idea what the triangle-head is, but the woman appears to be an older version of the Planeswalker Chandra (though I don't know that much about Magic, so for all I know it's actually someone named Gretchen or Blanche).



Tales and Chronicles said:


> hmmmm....what is the white-triangle-headed creature? Or the old lady with the red clothes?
> 
> The art looks pretty good but I dont remember seeing those in recent books.




I'm excited to see what gets announced. I'm hoping it's a firm date on the Dragonlance release. But also, that puts an end date on the DCC RPG campaign I'm running, since I plan on running Dragonlance next.


----------



## Parmandur

So, in the past, the Magic team has in Late August laid out their product plan for the next calendar year. Currently, we only know about Magic the Gathering products through December, aside from vague teases, and those products through December were announced last Auugust along with the earlier 2022 Magic products. So, at this show we should expect to hear all about what Magic is doing in 2023.

This is big because 2023 is the 30th anniversary of MtG, and they are doing parts 3 and 4 of a multiset major story. D&D tie in products seem likely as part of that.

Other than Dragonlance, possibly a Msgic D&D book in the next year, and any media stuff, not sure what we will hear about here on the D&D front. Maybe early details on the 2024 plans, maybe whatever book or books have been getting UA recently.


----------



## EzekielRaiden

Tales and Chronicles said:


> hmmmm....what is the white-triangle-headed creature? Or the old lady with the red clothes?
> 
> The art looks pretty good but I dont remember seeing those in recent books.



They're MtG characters. IIRC that's Elesh Norn, a pyromancer lady whose name I forget, and then Ajani Goldmane in the background.

Obviously the other side is a beholder, Drizzt, and Boo the Miniature Giant Space Hamster.

Edit: The pyromancer is Jaya Ballard, Chandra's teacher. That's why she looks somewhat unfamiliar, @Ralif Redhammer.


----------



## Scribe

If this site isn't aware of who the MTG characters are, any hope for main stream recognition should be approaching 0.


----------



## MonsterEnvy

Scribe said:


> If this site isn't aware of who the MTG characters are, any hope for main stream recognition should be approaching 0.



Lots of people here don't play Magic.


----------



## Nightfly

Yes, all three characters on the right are all "planeswalkers" from Magic: The Gathering. That suggests yet another D&D/MTG crossover.


----------



## Scribe

MonsterEnvy said:


> Lots of people here don't play Magic.



Indeed, but in the Venn diagram of those who are engaged with Wizards (and we are) and those who are not, I would bet more of us would at least be familiar with mtg at a superficial level.


----------



## darjr

I don’t even know how many cards are in a magic deck.


----------



## TwoSix

I hope we'll see something lighthearted and whimsical, not something gritty.


----------



## MonsterEnvy

Scribe said:


> Indeed, but in the Venn diagram of those who are engaged with Wizards (and we are) and those who are not, I would bet more of us would at least be familiar with mtg at a superficial level.



I pay no attention to Magic at all. It's a very different thing than D&D.


----------



## Scribe

MonsterEnvy said:


> I pay no attention to Magic at all. It's a very different thing than D&D.



Right.

Do you think your average D&D fan, will have more or less knowledge of MTG than the average soccer mom who can tell you who Batman and Superman are?


----------



## pukunui

Nightfly said:


> Yes, all three characters on the right are all "planeswalkers" from Magic: The Gathering. That suggests yet another D&D/MTG crossover.



Not necessarily. This isn't a D&D event. It's a Wizards event, meaning they'll talk about all their products.


----------



## Parmandur

Nightfly said:


> Yes, all three characters on the right are all "planeswalkers" from Magic: The Gathering. That suggests yet another D&D/MTG crossover.



 Very plausible, but they will be announcing a bunch of stuff, probably mostly Magic, but some D&D. They will probably talk about the Lord of the Rings Magic Set coming down the pipeline.


----------



## Nightfly

pukunui said:


> Not necessarily. This isn't a D&D event. It's a Wizards event, meaning they'll talk about all their products.




Oh, good. I sincerely hope I was wrong. I know there are people who really dig the Strixhaven and Theros crossovers, but if this announcement is just another of those, I'll be disappointed. Here's hoping for something juicier.


----------



## Demetrios1453

I imagine we'll get some more info on the Dragonlance release (as this will be after the Spelljammer release - although they may hype that up a bit as well), and maybe some hints on further upcoming products...


----------



## Uni-the-Unicorn!

Scribe said:


> Right.
> 
> Do you think your average D&D fan, will have more or less knowledge of MTG than the average soccer mom who can tell you who Batman and Superman are?



Is this event for the average soccer mom?


----------



## Uni-the-Unicorn!

Nightfly said:


> Oh, good. I sincerely hope I was wrong. I know there are people who really dig the Strixhaven and Theros crossovers, but if this announcement is just another of those, I'll be disappointed. Here's hoping for something juicier.



I think the hope is they will give info on all of the D&D products coming in the next year as the would MtG products


----------



## pukunui

Nightfly said:


> Oh, good. I sincerely hope I was wrong. I know there are people who really dig the Strixhaven and Theros crossovers, but if this announcement is just another of those, I'll be disappointed. Here's hoping for something juicier.



If they are doing another crossover, they might announce it here, but that is not the purpose of this event. This is meant to be more of a "Here's what's coming up in our various product lines ..." news piece. They'll have separate segments for D&D, M:tG and whatever else.


----------



## Parmandur

Uni-the-Unicorn! said:


> I think the hope is they will give info on all of the D&D products coming in the next year as the would MtG products



Unlikely, since WotC is only.juat starting work in what's coming next Summer in d&D, whereas Magic is all baked in at this point. We'll hear about some things I bet.


----------



## Scribe

Uni-the-Unicorn! said:


> Is this event for the average soccer mom?



Nope, not at all.


----------



## Parmandur

pukunui said:


> If they are doing another crossover, they might announce it here, but that is not the purpose of this event. This is meant to be more of a "Here's what's coming up in our various product lines ..." news piece. They'll have separate segments for D&D, M:tG and whatever else.



It would be a logical place to announce such a thing if itnis coming soon (which, yeah, probavly). Dragonlance, almost certainly. Maybe whatever Giant thing James Wyatt has in the oven.


----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


> I don’t even know how many cards are in a magic deck.



40, 60, or 100, usually, depending.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

pukunui said:


> If they are doing another crossover, they might announce it here, but that is not the purpose of this event. This is meant to be more of a "Here's what's coming up in our various product lines ..." news piece. They'll have separate segments for D&D, M:tG and whatever else.





Parmandur said:


> Unlikely, since WotC is only.juat starting work in what's coming next Summer in d&D, whereas Magic is all baked in at this point. We'll hear about some things I bet.




 We know they've started work on project's for the next two years, maybe not everything, but for example such 2 new setting and a classic setting (if these didn't get scrapped) in 2023, and revisit setting & 5.5e in 2024. Most likely they need more structure earlier because of 5.5e. Plus there are more products being made, so they need earlier starts on projects, so problem don't arise too late in the process. If things went right for these books so far, we coud learn some or all of them. Plus I think details of the 5.5e playtest will emerge (although they won't call it that).


----------



## darjr

Parmandur said:


> 40, 60, or 100, usually, depending.



How many face cards?!?


----------



## teitan

MonsterEnvy said:


> Lots of people here don't play Magic.



I have had disdain for MtG since 1998 and continue to not play it and will not play it and the only campaign setting for Magic I am interested in are Theros because it was actually cool when I picked it up and maybe Kaldheim because my wife loves Vikings but we could also do an FR or GH northern reaches campaign and have a fantasy Viking good time or Midgard so I’m only interested if it makes my Bill Clintons do a Monica instead of a Hillary.


----------



## Dausuul

Nightfly said:


> Yes, all three characters on the right are all "planeswalkers" from Magic: The Gathering. That suggests yet another D&D/MTG crossover.



If they're doing a crossover that involves Elesh Norn*... that means it's Phyrexia, and I am one hundred percent in for _that_. Everyone saying D&D's gotten a little too bright and cheery for their taste, this one's for you.

More likely, however, they're just showcasing Elesh Norn because the Phyrexians are re-emerging into the M:tG storyline after a long hiatus.

*Who is not actually a planeswalker. Yet.


----------



## EzekielRaiden

TwoSix said:


> I hope we'll see something lighthearted and whimsical, not something gritty.



I have bad news for you regarding _literally all three_ of the M:tG characters....



Dausuul said:


> If they're doing a crossover that involves Elesh Norn*... that means it's Phyrexia, and I am one hundred percent in for _that_. Everyone saying D&D's gotten a little too bright and cheery for their taste, this one's for you.
> 
> More likely, however, they're just showcasing Elesh Norn because the Phyrexians are re-emerging into the M:tG storyline after a long hiatus.
> 
> *Who is not actually a planeswalker. Yet.



Whereas I, conversely, am rather _peeved_ about the religio-fascist torture empire doing horrible things to characters I like and basically being presented as _victorious_. I would much rather have an overall bright tone, kthx. Life is dreary enough as it is, I don't need my fiction to be dreary too.


----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


> How many face cards?!?



About 2/3


----------



## Nightfly

Dausuul said:


> If they're doing a crossover that involves Elesh Norn*... that means it's Phyrexia, and I am one hundred percent in for _that_.



Oooh, that's a good call. I think a D&D/Phyrexia crossover is quite unlikely, but yes, that would _rock_. 

For everyone here who is unfamiliar, Phyrexia is a plane teeming with evil bio-mechanical horrors who are bent on invading and conquering all other realities. Picture endless armies of demon-machine cyborg monstrosities. Kind of the Borg plus Spelljammer but filtered through Tomb of Horrors a hundred times. 

Yes, I would buy that.


----------



## SkidAce

Nightfly said:


> Oooh, that's a good call. I think a D&D/Phyrexia crossover is quite unlikely, but yes, that would _rock_.
> 
> For everyone here who is unfamiliar, Phyrexia is a plane teeming with evil bio-mechanical horrors who are bent on invading and conquering all other realities. Picture endless armies of demon-machine cyborg monstrosities. Kind of the Borg plus Spelljammer but filtered through Tomb of Horrors a hundred times.
> 
> Yes, I would buy that.



Yup.


----------



## Parmandur

Nightfly said:


> Oooh, that's a good call. I think a D&D/Phyrexia crossover is quite unlikely, but yes, that would _rock_.
> 
> For everyone here who is unfamiliar, Phyrexia is a plane teeming with evil bio-mechanical horrors who are bent on invading and conquering all other realities. Picture endless armies of demon-machine cyborg monstrosities. Kind of the Borg plus Spelljammer but filtered through Tomb of Horrors a hundred times.
> 
> Yes, I would buy that.



Well, here's what we know about Magic coming up: they are going to Dominaria for the next two Sets this year,with the first two sets next year tying into those and involving Time Travel big time as well as Phryexians [Borg-like cybernetic Demons, for non-Magic folks] to some extent.

They also have a "Magic Multiverse" art book covering all their Settings dropping for Christmas.

So, if there is a Magic Setting immenant (which is always probable now), then Dominaria is a likely possibility....but.maybe also a Magic Multiverse type book, covering Planeswalkers in Magic terms similar to spelljammer or Planescape.


----------



## theCourier

The highly awaited sequel to "August 17th!"


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> 40, 60, or 100, usually, depending.




 Depending on the format it can go as high as 250 cards I believe.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> Well, here's what we know about Magic coming up: they are going to Dominaria for the next two Sets this year,with the first two sets next year tying into those and involving Time Travel big time as well as Phryexians [Borg-like cybernetic Demons, for non-Magic folks] to some extent.
> 
> They also have a "Magic Multiverse" art book covering all their Settings dropping for Christmas.
> 
> So, if there is a Magic Setting immenant (which is always probable now), then Dominaria is a likely possibility....but.maybe also a Magic Multiverse type book, covering Planeswalkers in Magic terms similar to spelljammer or Planescape.




 Amazon's pics for that art book spoiled some absolutely huge plot points coming up. Huge. No one screws with WotC like Amazon.


----------



## darjr

theCourier said:


> The highly awaited sequel to "August 17th!"



Lol. OK I’ll fix the title.


----------



## JEB

Geoff Thirlwell said:


> Hoping for something gritty and not whimsical or “humorous“





TwoSix said:


> I hope we'll see something lighthearted and whimsical, not something gritty.



I hope we see something lighthearted and whimsical, and also something darker and grittier. Something for everyone!


----------



## Ibrandul

JEB said:


> I hope we see something lighthearted and whimsical, and also something darker and grittier. Something for everyone!



Not for me.

I'm holding out for something lighter and whimmier, and darkhearted and gritsical.


----------



## Scribe

EzekielRaiden said:


> Whereas I, conversely, am rather _peeved_ about the religio-fascist torture empire doing horrible things to characters I like and basically being presented as _victorious_.



Some of us have disliked the MTG face characters for a long time, let us have a moment where they fall (before.coming back as they always do zzzzz).


----------



## Yaarel

I dont play Magic:TheGathering but I enjoy the settings and art, and am glad D&D benefits from it.


----------



## EzekielRaiden

Scribe said:


> Some of us have disliked the MTG face characters for a long time, let us have a moment where they fall (before.coming back as they always do zzzzz).



Honestly, my dislike has a hell of a lot more to do with the Phyrexians than it does with the specific victim character. The Phyrexians are one of the most revolting...species? religions? ever to exist in fiction. They have survived repeated efforts to stamp them out, and have been essentially portrayed as _fundamentally successful_. The openly fascist religion of murder, torture, social Darwinism, _racial purity_, and mental violation _is winning_.

I don't mind stories that go dark places. (I play FFXIV for God's sake, I _have_ to be able to accept some Really Friggin Dark story elements.) But the Phyrexians _in particular_ are just about every single thing I loathe, turned up to the max and set loose. Any victory of theirs, even a temporary one, even one that will be totally averted through time travel (which is what I suspect is going to happen), is a thing I would rather not see happen.


----------



## Dungeonosophy

darjr said:


> View attachment 256443
> Bart Carrol mentioned this in his article closing Dragon+



Anybody have a link to Carrols article? I can’t find it


----------



## darjr

Dungeonosophy said:


> Anybody have a like to Carrols article? I can’t find it





darjr said:


> I didn’t realize and certainly don’t remember a discussion about it. Shows even I stoped paying attention to it. Anyway Bart Carrol said that Dragon+ has ended.
> 
> View attachment 256235






darjr said:


> A Message on Dragon+




The above from the thread. Here’s a direct link.

I'm reading A Message on Dragon+ via the Dragon+ app
A Message on Dragon+


----------



## Paul Farquhar

Scribe said:


> Indeed, but in the Venn diagram of those who are engaged with Wizards (and we are) and those who are not, I would bet more of us would at least be familiar with mtg at a superficial level.



I'm familiar with the game, but I'm not into the lore. I'm not really interested in D&D lore either, unless it's something I can use in my home game.


----------



## Scribe

EzekielRaiden said:


> Honestly, my dislike has a hell of a lot more to do with the Phyrexians than it does with the specific victim character. The Phyrexians are one of the most revolting...species? religions? ever to exist in fiction. They have survived repeated efforts to stamp them out, and have been essentially portrayed as _fundamentally successful_. The openly fascist religion of murder, torture, social Darwinism, _racial purity_, and mental violation _is winning_.
> 
> I don't mind stories that go dark places. (I play FFXIV for God's sake, I _have_ to be able to accept some Really Friggin Dark story elements.) But the Phyrexians _in particular_ are just about every single thing I loathe, turned up to the max and set loose. Any victory of theirs, even a temporary one, even one that will be totally averted through time travel (which is what I suspect is going to happen), is a thing I would rather not see happen.



While I can 100% understand where you are coming from, I prefer my settings bleak, and Phyrexia brings that to the table in a way nobody else really has.

I'm sure the good guys will find a way to triumph and we can get back to brightly coloured whimsy in short order.


----------



## GMMichael

Geoff Thirlwell said:


> Hoping for something gritty and not whimsical or “humorous“



Did the furious, flying hamster not catch your eye?


----------



## darjr

What?!?

Other than Spelljammer what have they been teasing for years?!



@Wizards_DnD fans will be surprised by how much we'll reveal at #WizardsPresents. _Big_ announcements, including something we've been teasing for _years._ Fourteen days and counting! #WOTCstaff


@Morrus


----------



## bedir than

darjr said:


> What?!?
> 
> Other than Spelljammer what have they been teasing for years?!
> @Morrus



Psionics


----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


> What?!?
> 
> Other than Spelljammer what have they been teasing for years?!
> 
> 
> 
> @Wizards_DnD fans will be surprised by how much we'll reveal at #WizardsPresents. _Big_ announcements, including something we've been teasing for _years._ Fourteen days and counting! #WOTCstaff
> 
> 
> @Morrus



Planescape. References to it throughout 5E, obviously, but never full Sigil....so far. Lots of references to the Great Modron March, specifically, have been sprinkled here and there since 2014.

Alternatively, or maybe the same, Lantan hints have come from Chris Perlins for literally most of the life of 5E.


----------



## Nightfly

darjr said:


> Other than Spelljammer what have they been teasing for years?!




Not the 50th anniversary edition, so the odds of that seem lower. Alas.


----------



## overgeeked

darjr said:


> What?!?
> 
> Other than Spelljammer what have they been teasing for years?!
> 
> 
> 
> @Wizards_DnD fans will be surprised by how much we'll reveal at #WizardsPresents. _Big_ announcements, including something we've been teasing for _years._ Fourteen days and counting! #WOTCstaff
> 
> 
> @Morrus



Dark Sun.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

_Transformers/Warhammer 40.000 crossover confirmed!

---_

Maybe it will be about a new videogame, the next project by "Skeleton Key"









						Wizards of the Coast Announces the Introduction of a Wizards of the Coast Announces New Studio - Skeleton Key Video Game Studio - Skeleton Key, based in Austin, Texas, Working on a New AAA Video Game Project
					

undefined




					company.wizards.com
				




Or they can show something about the future of an animated serie of Magic the Gathering. 

Any crazy idea? Word of Warcraft by WotC. 

Theorically to focuse the antention, there is not an announcement of a new setting when there are other comingsoon. It would be an obstacle. If they want to sell Dragonlance, they shouldn't announce other untile after that to be published before.


----------



## overgeeked

Scribe said:


> While I can 100% understand where you are coming from, I prefer my settings bleak, and Phyrexia brings that to the table in a way nobody else really has.



If the setting is bright and sunny, the heroes have nothing to do.


Scribe said:


> I'm sure the good guys will find a way to triumph and we can get back to brightly coloured whimsy in short order.



Though the occasional break in the clouds is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Scribe

overgeeked said:


> If the setting is bright and sunny, the heroes have nothing to do.



There's always something, before everyone gets back to their bright and whimsical lives.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Parmandur said:


> Planescape. References to it throughout 5E, obviously, but never full Sigil....so far. Lots of references to the Great Modron March, specifically, have been sprinkled here and there since 2014.
> 
> Alternatively, or maybe the same, Lantan hints have come from Chris Perlins for literally most of the life of 5E.



Dude if they expand on FR by going to Lantan, I’d be stoked. Even though my FR has a totally from scratch version of Lantan wherein the main island-city is constructed as a gargantuan pipe organ where the pipes are towers but also can be sounded to call the hours, alert the city of danger, or just celebrate something, and small flying craft called sky taxis drift to and fro around the city. The towers are also defensive, as they spiral around the city, with the only full break in towers is at the harbor ( height varies in a gradual progression from one side of the harbor to the other)


----------



## doctorbadwolf

overgeeked said:


> If the setting is bright and sunny, the heroes have nothing to do.



well that just isn’t true. Ever checked out Blue Rose?


----------



## darjr

I'd like to keep this thread on topic a little longer.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

darjr said:


> I'd like to keep this thread on topic a little longer.



Impossible. That’s like asking players to not cross talk.


----------



## Weiley31

Nightfly said:


> Yes, all three characters on the right are all "planeswalkers" from Magic: The Gathering. That suggests yet another D&D/MTG crossover.



I wouldn't have any problems with that. The question is, which setting would they do?


----------



## Weiley31

overgeeked said:


> If the setting is bright and sunny, the heroes have nothing to do.



PERFECT for the villains to crash the party on though.


----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


> I'd like to keep this thread on topic a little longer.



Another thought: Mindflayers. They have put them in all sorts of Adventures asMonsters, and minor note villains, but I feel they have teased the possibility a full cosmic Mindflayer threat as an Adventure hook since the Mosnter Manual and especially since Volo's Guide.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

Yeah, if someone starts talking about Planeswalkers, Mana, and Zendikar, I'm going to have at least a vague idea as to what they're talking about.



Scribe said:


> Indeed, but in the Venn diagram of those who are engaged with Wizards (and we are) and those who are not, I would bet more of us would at least be familiar with mtg at a superficial level.




That seems likely, since they always said that Dark Sun was just waiting on finalized psionics and we've got that. Though, I'd think the chances of it being a Forgotten Realms core book or Planescape are not insignificant either.



overgeeked said:


> Dark Sun.


----------



## Ondath

At first I thought Planeswalkers being on one side of the banner just meant there'd be MtG announcements too, but I noticed something: *The event isn't mentioned in Magic-related social media accounts at all.* If Wizards Presents was about MtG products as much as it is about D&D, then surely the only accounts mentioning the event wouldn't be D&D, D&D Beyond and Ray Winniger.

So a new MtG setting book is probably imminent. Probably Dominaria because it'll have the spotlight soon.

And sorry for slightly derailing the topic @darjr, but for all those in the know about MtG's upcoming storylines, I've got a question: From what I understand, the next four upcoming sets will be MtG's big, multiverse-spanning metaplot. Dominaria United returns to MtG's first plane, Brothers' War is less about a specific plane and more about an "event" (that's what the set descriptions say), and we don't know what the last two sets will be. From what people are saying, a multiversal battle that requires time travel to undo some stuff might be in the works.

With that in mind, how likely do you think it is for MtG's multiverse to reimagined in a way that better meshes with D&D's planar rules? Could we get one, massive inter-game multiverse for maximum cash milking in the near future?


----------



## Reynard

Uni-the-Unicorn! said:


> Is this event for the average soccer mom?



It is for the exceptional soccer mom!


----------



## Reynard

JEB said:


> I hope we see something lighthearted and whimsical, and also something darker and grittier. Something for everyone!



I myself am partial to dark and whimsical.


----------



## Parmandur

Ondath said:


> At first I thought Planeswalkers being on one side of the banner just meant there'd be MtG announcements too, but I noticed something: *The event isn't mentioned in Magic-related social media accounts at all.* If Wizards Presents was about MtG products as much as it is about D&D, then surely the only accounts mentioning the event wouldn't be D&D, D&D Beyond and Ray Winniger.
> 
> So a new MtG setting book is probably imminent. Probably Dominaria because it'll have the spotlight soon.
> 
> And sorry for slightly derailing the topic @darjr, but for all those in the know about MtG's upcoming storylines, I've got a question: From what I understand, the next four upcoming sets will be MtG's big, multiverse-spanning metaplot. Dominaria United returns to MtG's first plane, Brothers' War is less about a specific plane and more about an "event" (that's what the set descriptions say), and we don't know what the last two sets will be. From what people are saying, a multiversal battle that requires time travel to undo some stuff might be in the works.
> 
> With that in mind, how likely do you think it is for MtG's multiverse to reimagined in a way that better meshes with D&D's planar rules? Could we get one, massive inter-game multiverse for maximum cash milking in the near future?



Ah, it is mentioned in Magic Social accounts, and on the Magic site as part of their product timeline. This is a Magic event, as much as a D&D one.


----------



## Parmandur

Here is a preview of this event from the Magic site:

NEXT STOP: WIZARDS PRESENTS​
While we have plenty of _Dominaria United_ left to show you, the August 18 broadcast of Wizards Presents is so much more. It's our biggest day of announcements yet, showing off upcoming releases for _Magic: The Gathering_ and _Dungeons & Dragons_ with exclusive looks into what's to come for the next year from us here at Wizards of the Coast.







For _Magic_, that means a first look at the rest of 2022 and through 2023 as we reveal our biggest upcoming releases—including releases for _Secret Lair _and _Universes Beyond_.





Watch as we open the curtain and reveal what's behind these codenames with Wizards Presents—followed by the first day of previews for _Dominaria United_—on August 18!









						Legends Return: The First Dominaria United Previews Are Here
					

On September 9, we return to where it all began for Magic's 30th anniversary—and the first act of a legendary story.




					magic.wizards.com


----------



## Quickleaf

Marathon...

Modron March going across worlds of D&D and MtG?

They've been teasing modrons since 2014's Dungeon Master Guide, followed by cameos in several adventures.

edit: i'm late to the party, ninja'd by a day by @Parmandur


----------



## Parmandur

Quickleaf said:


> Marathon...
> 
> Modron March going across worlds of D&D and MtG?
> 
> They've been teasing modrons since 2014's Dungeon Master Guide, followed by cameos in several adventures.



Since the PHB, Wild Mages can randomly summon Modrons (which I can say from experience is hilarious). Lots of Modrons in the game over the years, and we just got playable Modrons in UA.


----------



## Quickleaf

I thought we got "glitchlings"? 

Yeah, and there's been steady stream of modron pre-painted plastic miniatures, and even a Nameless One mini IIRC.


----------



## SkidAce

EzekielRaiden said:


> I don't mind stories that go dark places. (I play FFXIV for God's sake, I _have_ to be able to accept some Really Friggin Dark story elements.) But the Phyrexians _in particular_ are just about every single thing I loathe, turned up to the max and set loose. Any victory of theirs, even a temporary one, even one that will be totally averted through time travel (which is what I suspect is going to happen), is a thing I would rather not see happen.



I think they make excellent villains, so lets round up some heroes and take the fight to them!


----------



## EzekielRaiden

SkidAce said:


> I think they make excellent villains, so lets round up some heroes and take the fight to them!



Well, not meaning to give spoilers (though this is technically something revealed in a recent book, I guess)...

It would help a lot if the heroes _specifically rounded up for fighting them_ didn't get "compleated" and/or _murder_ other allied heroes. Because that's literally what happened. Ajani Goldmane apparently got _compleated_ off-screen, and killed Jaya Ballard thereafter. So one of the people shown in this image is _dead_, another has been forcibly corrupted and turned into one of the horrific religio-fascist torture-fetishists, and the third is the _leader_ of the religio-fascist torture-fetishists.


----------



## Parmandur

Quickleaf said:


> I thought we got "glitchlings"?
> 
> Yeah, and there's been steady stream of modron pre-painted plastic miniatures, and even a Nameless One mini IIRC.



They copped to it readily enough though. Just long enough to maintain plausible deniability to August 18th, perhaps?


----------



## JEB

Ondath said:


> And sorry for slightly derailing the topic @darjr, but for all those in the know about MtG's upcoming storylines, I've got a question: From what I understand, the next four upcoming sets will be MtG's big, multiverse-spanning metaplot. Dominaria United returns to MtG's first plane, Brothers' War is less about a specific plane and more about an "event" (that's what the set descriptions say), and we don't know what the last two sets will be. From what people are saying, a multiversal battle that requires time travel to undo some stuff might be in the works.
> 
> With that in mind, how likely do you think it is for MtG's multiverse to reimagined in a way that better meshes with D&D's planar rules? Could we get one, massive inter-game multiverse for maximum cash milking in the near future?



It would be interesting if they did a Crisis on Infinite Earths, and had some multiversal event that combined together the D&D and MTG multiverses into some new, rebooted cosmology with elements of both.

Of course, I also think that would make a lot of MTG and D&D fans rather cross, and they have to know that...


----------



## overgeeked

Reynard said:


> I myself am partial to dark and whimsical.



Not enough fairy tales.


----------



## Maxperson

darjr said:


> I don’t even know how many cards are in a magic deck.



It depends on the format you are playing.


----------



## Maxperson

darjr said:


> How many face cards?!?



Just one.


----------



## Scribe

EzekielRaiden said:


> Well, not meaning to give spoilers (though this is technically something revealed in a recent book, I guess)...
> 
> It would help a lot if the heroes _specifically rounded up for fighting them_ didn't get "compleated" and/or _murder_ other allied heroes. Because that's literally what happened. Ajani Goldmane apparently got _compleated_ off-screen, and killed Jaya Ballard thereafter. So one of the people shown in this image is _dead_, another has been forcibly corrupted and turned into one of the horrific religio-fascist torture-fetishists, and the third is the _leader_ of the religio-fascist torture-fetishists.



Really?! What book? RW Ajani was best Ajani.


----------



## Maxperson

doctorbadwolf said:


> Impossible. That’s like asking players to not cross talk.



I find that pewter crosses work better on vampires than gold ones.  Go figure!


----------



## Mistwell

Greyhawk setting book confirmed!




[Note: Not really, just wishful thinking]


----------



## Parmandur

JEB said:


> It would be interesting if they did a Crisis on Infinite Earths, and had some multiversal event that combined together the D&D and MTG multiverses into some new, rebooted cosmology with elements of both.
> 
> Of course, I also think that would make a lot of MTG and D&D fans rather cross, and they have to know that...



I mean, how many would be cross, how many would be excited, and how many would neither notice nor care?


----------



## vecna00

There have also been all of those black obelisks in the APs, which were linked to Vecna....and we've had a lot of Vecna talk recently. Could be something to that as well.


----------



## EzekielRaiden

Scribe said:


> Really?! What book? RW Ajani was best Ajani.



Ah, apparently it's a book that hasn't actually been published yet, but which Amazon put up preview images that were heavy on spoilers. Specifically, it's _Magic: the Gathering - The Visual Guide._

You can see the (extremely terse) statements in images on this site. The original Amazon previews have been removed, to no one's surprise. There are more spoilers than just the one I gave above, though, so if you're concerned about that sort of thing, be forewarned. The Ajani stuff is the first thing, though, so you can look at that without spoilers.

Edit: Given the prominent position they're giving to both Ajani and Jaya in the art, and that _Teferi_ is the third planeswalker in said art, I have a suspicion that time-travel or multi-timeline shenanigans are going to be involved. So there's a possibility that we get to both have our cake and eat it too.


----------



## Demetrios1453

Parmandur said:


> They copped to it readily enough though. Just long enough to maintain plausible deniability to August 18th, perhaps?



That's been my theory as well.

Planescape setting with a tie-in Great Modron March AP (since it visits all the Outer Planes, each chapter can be a mini-setting for each plane outside of the general info in the main Planescape book). We'll have rogue modrons (perhaps still under the "glitchling" name), and hopefully also the hierarch modrons finally covered as well...


----------



## darjr

Vecna fits in where?


----------



## vecna00

darjr said:


> Vecna fits in where?



Everywhere!

Mostly though, it was noted that he was the one who created all those obelisks. Or at the very least, he's taken credit for it.


----------



## darjr

wait! Spoiler, I can’t mention what of cause that alone is a spoiler, just if you don’t want a spoiler for anything new D&D adjacent, avoid.



Spoiler



Vecna is mentioned in the new novel!


----------



## vecna00

darjr said:


> wait! Spoiler, I can’t mention what of cause that alone is a spoiler, just if you don’t want a spoiler for anything new D&D adjacent, avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vecna is mentioned in the new book!



I've started watching "Legends of the Multiverse," and he was mentioned as coming back. I wouldn't be surprised if it's marketing in action!


----------



## Parmandur

Demetrios1453 said:


> That's been my theory as well.
> 
> Planescape setting with a tie-in Great Modron March AP (since it visits all the Outer Planes, each chapter can be a mini-setting for each plane outside of the general info in the main Planescape book). We'll have rogue modrons (perhaps still under the "glitchling" name), and hopefully also the hierarch modrons finally covered as well...



I think a Planescape slipcase similar to Spelljammer would make a lot of sense: a Planar bestiary, a Great Modron March "Plane of the Week" campaign, and a Planar Adventurers Guide.


----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


> wait! Spoiler, I can’t mention what of cause that alone is a spoiler, just if you don’t want a spoiler for anything new D&D adjacent, avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vecna is mentioned in the new novel!



Got a chance to flip through it at Gen Con...?


----------



## darjr

vecna00 said:


> I've started watching "Legends of the Multiverse," and he was mentioned as coming back. I wouldn't be surprised if it's marketing in action!



Wait! If true then this goes back to the first AP and season 1 of ST?!


----------



## darjr

Parmandur said:


> Got a chance to flip through it at Gen Con...?



Not that book.

Sheesh I wish! But now I wonder?


----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


> Wait! If true then this goes back to the first AP and season 1 of ST?!



Well, Chris Perkins said in 2014 that they had a five year plan for the Adventure Paths, though that got blown up a bit when they went from two major plot campaigns a year down to one. 

Still though, Vecna as the final BBEG to capstone all the Swoed Coast Adventures...? Makes sense.


----------



## Parmandur

@darjr  Try this wild speculation on for size: perhaps they were building up to a big Timey-Whimey Vecna Adventure since 2014, but then it turned out that Stranger Things was going to use Vecna in the 4th Season, which WotC knew because of corporate communications. So because of the delays of Stranger Things 4, they delay the final Vecna Adventure following up on the revelations in Icewind Dale, and put Witchlight out in 2021 instead.


----------



## Demetrios1453

Parmandur said:


> Well, Chris Perkins said in 2014 that they had a five year plan for the Adventure Paths, though that got blown up a bit when they went from two major plot campaigns a year down to one.
> 
> Still though, Vecna as the final BBEG to capstone all the Swoed Coast Adventures...? Makes sense.



Maybe Vecna is the one causing a Great Modron March this time instead of Orcus? He's tried interplanar shenanigans before, after all...


----------



## vecna00

darjr said:


> Wait! If true then this goes back to the first AP and season 1 of ST?!



Quite possibly!

Also, they are headed to Krynn in the show for something!


----------



## vecna00

Parmandur said:


> @darjr  Try this wild speculation on for size: theybwere building up to a bit Tiney-Whiney Vecna Adventure since 2014, bit then it turned out that Stranger Things was goijg to use Vecna in the 4th Season, which WotC knew because of corporate communications. So because of the delays of Stranger Things 4, they delay the final Vecna Adventure following up on the revelations in Icewind Dale, and put Witchlight out in 2021 instead.



It's plausible! The obelisk in Rime has a connection to Netheril, and that would be fantastic!


Demetrios1453 said:


> Maybe Vecna is the one causing a Great Modron March this time instead of Orcus? He's tried interplanar shenanigans before, after all...



This would also be fantastic!


----------



## doctorbadwolf

vecna00 said:


> It's plausible! The obelisk in Rime has a connection to Netheril, and that would be fantastic!
> 
> This would also be fantastic!



I wish that would mean Shadovar Netheril, but I’m sure nothing 5e will ever mention them again, sadly.


----------



## GMMichael

overgeeked said:


> Dark Sun.



What are you trying to do, redeem 5e!?


----------



## Maxperson

Parmandur said:


> I mean, how many would be cross, how many would be excited, and how many would neither notice nor care?



@doctorbadwolf is right.  The cross talk is everywhere!


----------



## vecna00

doctorbadwolf said:


> I wish that would mean Shadovar Netheril, but I’m sure nothing 5e will ever mention them again, sadly.



It would be nice though!


----------



## Ondath

Parmandur said:


> Here is a preview of this event from the Magic site:
> 
> NEXT STOP: WIZARDS PRESENTS​
> While we have plenty of _Dominaria United_ left to show you, the August 18 broadcast of Wizards Presents is so much more. It's our biggest day of announcements yet, showing off upcoming releases for _Magic: The Gathering_ and _Dungeons & Dragons_ with exclusive looks into what's to come for the next year from us here at Wizards of the Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For _Magic_, that means a first look at the rest of 2022 and through 2023 as we reveal our biggest upcoming releases—including releases for _Secret Lair _and _Universes Beyond_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch as we open the curtain and reveal what's behind these codenames with Wizards Presents—followed by the first day of previews for _Dominaria United_—on August 18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legends Return: The First Dominaria United Previews Are Here
> 
> 
> On September 9, we return to where it all began for Magic's 30th anniversary—and the first act of a legendary story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com



Huh, I specifically searched for #WizardsPresents on Twitter and checked the Twitter accounts for MtG, MtG Arena and MaRo and since those didn't post anything about the event I thought it was a D&D thing only. I stand corrected!

In that case, we might not get a Magic splatbook in the end...


----------



## Nikosandros

Parmandur said:


> Since the PHB, Wild Mages can randomly summon Modrons (which I can say from experience is hilarious). Lots of Modrons in the game over the years, and we just got playable Modrons in UA.



They should go for a Modron Revolution adventure path. It is high time we examined critically the oppressive class structure of Mechanus. Monodrones of the Multiverse, unite!


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Ondath said:


> Huh, I specifically searched for #WizardsPresents on Twitter and checked the Twitter accounts for MtG, MtG Arena and MaRo and since those didn't pose anything about the event I thought it was a D&D thing only. I stand corrected!
> 
> In that case, we might not get a Magic splatbook in the end...




 It's MtG's 30th anniversary so a Dominaria setting book is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Parmandur

Ondath said:


> Huh, I specifically searched for #WizardsPresents on Twitter and checked the Twitter accounts for MtG, MtG Arena and MaRo and since those didn't pose anything about the event I thought it was a D&D thing only. I stand corrected!
> 
> In that case, we might not get a Magic splatbook in the end...



Don't get me wrong, I still think that is super likely. Here's a thought: I gather that the Magic story has been building towards the Weatherlight riding the Blind Eternities again. What if the D&D team made a Weatherlight Adventure Path...?


----------



## Ondath

Parmandur said:


> Don't get me wrong, I still think that is super likely. Here's a thought: I gather that the Magic story has been building towards the Weatherlight riding the Blind Eternities again. What if the D&D team made a Weatherlight Adventure Path...?



I'm not sure if they'll bring the weatherlight as a planar ship again since it was depowered in the last Dominaria set, and Magic has been really strict on "only planeswalkers can move across planes" philosophy since the Mending.

That said, in my home game I basically combined the lore of spelljammers and prerevision Weatherlight as how spelljammer helms operate (the reason they can move nonplaneswalkers is because the helm houses an Oldwalker spark), and WotC probably sees the possible brand synergy there too.


----------



## Parmandur

Ondath said:


> I'm not sure if they'll bring the weatherlight as a planar ship again since it was depowered in the last Dominaria set, and Magic has been really strict on "only planeswalkers can move across planes" philosophy since the Mending.
> 
> That said, in my home game I basically combined the lore of spelljammers and prerevision Weatherlight as how spelljammer helms operate (the reason they can move nonplaneswalkers is because the helm houses an Oldwalker spark), and WotC probably sees the possible brand synergy there too.



Well, maybe they are doing a new Mending equivalent to change the Lore again? They have latitude to do pretty much whatever.in Magic story, if they think people will like it.


----------



## DND_Reborn

Sigh... it is all going so wrong IMO.



Time to get back to work on my own game since WotC doesn't seem to want to make it for me.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

DND_Reborn said:


> View attachment 256713
> Sigh... it is all going so wrong IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get back to work on my own game since WotC doesn't seem to want to make it for me.




 What went wrong?


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> Well, maybe they are doing a new Mending equivalent to change the Lore again? They have latitude to do pretty much whatever.in Magic story, if they think people will like it.




 Have you seen the leak from that upcoming art book?


----------



## MonsterEnvy

DND_Reborn said:


> View attachment 256713
> Sigh... it is all going so wrong IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get back to work on my own game since WotC doesn't seem to want to make it for me.



What’s wrong?


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> Have you seen the leak from that upcoming art book?



I saw that there was one,but I did dig deep. What's the TL;DR in spoiler tages...?


----------



## Ondath

Parmandur said:


> I saw that there was one,but I did dig deep. What's the TL;DR in spoiler tages...?



What I saw was that


Spoiler: New Dominaria Set Spoilers



Ajani gets compleated and kills Jaya, which fuels Chandra's desire to fight Phyrexians.

There was also a bit about the Raven Man that keeps popping up in front of Liliana being an old necromancer, but I know too little of Liliana and that guy to tell you what that means.



That said, I haven't seen any leaks suggesting a Mending-level development in lore, but perhaps there are some other stuff I didn't hear about.


----------



## Parmandur

Ondath said:


> What I saw was that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Dominaria Set Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Ajani gets compleated and kills Jaya, which fuels Chandra's desire to fight Phyrexians.
> 
> There was also a bit about the Raven Man that keeps popping up in front of Liliana being an old necromancer, but I know too little of Liliana and that guy to tell you what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I haven't seen any leaks suggesting a Mending-level development in lore, but perhaps there are some other stuff I didn't hear about.



OK, I had seen that much, but I would not be surprised if much bigger things were spoiled, too.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> I saw that there was one,but I did dig deep. What's the TL;DR in spoiler tages...?






Ondath said:


> What I saw was that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Dominaria Set Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Ajani gets compleated and kills Jaya, which fuels Chandra's desire to fight Phyrexians.
> 
> There was also a bit about the Raven Man that keeps popping up in front of Liliana being an old necromancer, but I know too little of Liliana and that guy to tell you what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I haven't seen any leaks suggesting a Mending-level development in lore, but perhaps there are some other stuff I didn't hear about.




 My explanation below if you Dare taste a possible future.



Spoiler



The Phyrexians are growing a Invasion Tree called Realmbreaker to connect various planes such as New Phyrexia and Dominaria among others. If Realmbreaker survives the war, there will be a way for now Planeswalkers to travel between planes again, enmass for the first time since the Mending. And it might be a stretch, but the name Realmbreaker could hint that some of it's branches could go beyond the Blind Eternities to say the Forgotten Realms. In that was they wouldn't have to radically charge the Great Wheel or Blibd Eternities, Realmbreaker would merge the settings and act as the connection. Realmbreaker could be a game changer roughly on par  with Mending if it survives. Plus that's not even including possible consquences of time travel in Brothers War [spoiler/]


----------



## the Jester

I certainly hope WotC knows better than to try to impose metaplot on us with something like "a Magic set rewrites D&D's planes!" I'm pretty sure that would be received disastrously.


----------



## overgeeked

the Jester said:


> I certainly hope WotC knows better than to try to impose metaplot on us with something like "a Magic set rewrites D&D's planes!" I'm pretty sure that would be received disastrously.



Yeah. Absolutely would. Metaplot is bad enough. But metaplot from a card game? Come on. Though, that would make it that much easier to simply walk away from WotC.


----------



## Parmandur

overgeeked said:


> Yeah. Absolutely would. Metaplot is bad enough. But metaplot from a card game? Come on. Though, that would make it that much easier to simply walk away from WotC.



If anything, I would expect it to go the other way: make Magic more D&D Adventure friendly and get the card game off of the Metaplot train.


----------



## MockingBird

I'm in the Vecna camp as well. The obelisk have been sprinkled into the campaigns over the years. Man this is exciting!


----------



## Parmandur

MockingBird said:


> I'm in the Vecna camp as well. The obelisk have been sprinkled into the campaigns over the years. Man this is exciting!



It's true, Icewibd Dale got a bit more detail in, but it doesn't quite feel like it's conplete...


----------



## vecna00

All aboard the Vecna Hype Train?


----------



## darjr

vecna00 said:


> All aboard the Vecna Hype Train?



I’m sure Vecna would appreciate it.


----------



## vecna00

darjr said:


> I’m sure Vecna would appreciate it.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

vecna00 said:


> All aboard the Vecna Hype Train?



I’m calling it: The Raven Man is Vecna, or is tied to Vecna, and will tie the two multiverses together, but they won’t unite into 1 multiverse.


----------



## vecna00

doctorbadwolf said:


> I’m calling it: The Raven Man is Vecna, or is tied to Vecna, and will tie the two multiverses together, but they won’t unite into 1 multiverse.



That would be very cool! However:



Spoiler



The Raven Man is Lim-Dul the Necromancer. According to a spoiler.



But that doesn't mean there still can't be a connection!


----------



## Parmandur

vecna00 said:


> That would be very cool! However:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Raven Man is Lim-Dul the Necromancer. According to a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't mean there still can't be a connection!



Maybe one of them both/and situations.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

vecna00 said:


> That would be very cool! However:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Raven Man is Lim-Dul the Necromancer. According to a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't mean there still can't be a connection!



Bummer! Still, as you say, there could still be a connection!


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

We could see something linke with the relaunch of Heroscape.









						Heroscape Announces Shocking Return
					

Avalon Hill is bringing back Heroscape, the fan-favorite wargame system published in the early [...]




					comicbook.com
				




I suspect Hasbro would like all its brands and franchises together within in an "omniverse" divided into different "multiverses".


----------



## Bupp

For those tying the Modron March to the codename Marathon...don't get your hopes up. 

Magic sets in development have codenames, and they are currently using alphabetical sports names (lacrosse/marathon/netball). Much like hurricanes, the names were picked long before they knew what the sets could be.


----------



## Haplo781

bedir than said:


> Psionics



Don't you say that unless it's true!


----------



## Haplo781

Weiley31 said:


> I wouldn't have any problems with that. The question is, which setting would they do?



Eldraine? Kaladesh? Tarkir? Dominaria?


----------



## Weiley31

Haplo781 said:


> Eldraine? Kaladesh?



I'll take those two or Streets of Capenna.

_probably gonna be Dominaria just to capitalize on the major MTG event/anniversary though._


----------



## Haplo781

Weiley31 said:


> I'll take those two or Streets of Capena.
> 
> _probably gonna be Dominaria just to capitalize on the major MTG event/anniversary though._



Isn't New Capenna just Sharn from Eberron?


----------



## Weiley31

Haplo781 said:


> 9snt New Capenna just Sharn from Eberron?



Eh I always thought of it more as Gangster Mafia Crime family Demons with Angels being grounded up, then snorted by people in an underground city that didn't advance pass the 1920's/Jazz/Prohibition Era in 90's Batman: The Animated Series Aesthetics, but serious advancement in Magitek going strong.


----------



## Haplo781

Weiley31 said:


> Eh I always thought of it more as Gangster Mafia Crime family Demons with Angels being grounded up, then snorted by people in an underground city that didn't advance pass the 1920's/Jazz/Prohibition Era in 90's Batman: The Animated Series Aesthetics, but serious advancement in Magitek going strong.



Sharn has all of that except the angel dust. And you could add the angel dust.


----------



## darjr

Who could the guests be?



	
		#WizardsPresents is almost here! We have three incredible hosts for this D&D x MTG event, and we’ll be dropping a few clues today as to who they are ️

Watch this space, and see if you can guess before everyone else does…


----------



## darjr




----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


>



I believe that is a known Magic personality, buy the name escapes me.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> I believe that is a known Magic personality, buy the name escapes me.




 Jimmy Wong?


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> Jimmy Wong?



Might be!


----------



## Parmandur

Yup, it's Jimmy Wong, he's an actor who plays Magic, done a lot of work for WotC:

"Holds the Guinness world record for most video game characters named in 1 Minute."









						Jimmy Wong
					

Played Zane in Misscliks: Demigods. Holds the Guinness world record for most video game characters named in 1 Minute. Facebook Instagram IMDb Twitter YouTube YouTube Wikipedia




					regalgoblins.fandom.com


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> Yup, it's Jimmy Eong, he's an actor who plays Magic, done a lot of work for WotC:
> 
> "Holds the Guinness world record for most video game characters named in 1 Minute."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Wong
> 
> 
> Played Zane in Misscliks: Demigods. Holds the Guinness world record for most video game characters named in 1 Minute. Facebook Instagram IMDb Twitter YouTube YouTube Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regalgoblins.fandom.com




 So Jimmy Wong, what looks most likely like Matt Mercier and I'm betting number 3 is a woman since the first two are men. 

 She looks like she's wearing a hoody. It could be Becca Scott who tends to co-host these things with Jimmy Wong, but the sileutte doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> So Jimmy Wong, what looks most likely like Matt Mercier and I'm betting number 3 is a woman since the first two are men.
> 
> She looks like she's wearing a hoody. It could be Becca Scott who tends to co-host these things with Jimmy Wong, but the sileutte doesn't look right to me.



And Becca Scott does both Magic and D&D stuff.


----------



## Haplo781

Henadic Theologian said:


> So Jimmy Wong, what looks most likely like Matt Mercier and I'm betting number 3 is a woman since the first two are men.
> 
> She looks like she's wearing a hoody. It could be Becca Scott who tends to co-host these things with Jimmy Wong, but the sileutte doesn't look right to me.



They said "him" for all 3.


----------



## Parmandur

Here's Jimmy Wong on Dragon Talk:


----------



## darjr

Haplo781 said:


> They said "him" for all 3.



That was only about the one isolated photo. Jena doc is talking about the third person in the three person photo.


----------



## Haplo781

darjr said:


> That was only about the one isolated photo. Jena doc is talking about the third person in the three person photo.



Ah. I see.


----------



## darjr




----------



## darjr




----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


>



Lol, I was just about to post this. Good choice.


----------



## Parmandur

Have they said anything about timing on 8/18?


----------



## bedir than

I'm thrilled Gini D is going to be part of it. She's a fresh voice who gives great advice for games that lean towards story


----------



## darjr




----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


>



Oh...could it be Marisga Ray?


----------



## darjr




----------



## Henadic Theologian

Haplo781 said:


> They said "him" for all 3.




 Well that leaves Becca Scott out sadly.

 Edit turns out two of them are them are she's.

 I'm embarrassed I confused Syndee (who I've never heard of) with Matt Mercier.

 I know Ginny Di, she's got a very entertaining D&D youtube channel, with like D&D music videos and humour.

 And of course I know Jimmy Wong.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

darjr said:


>




 Here a few music videos of her as Jester.


----------



## overgeeked

Henadic Theologian said:


> Here a few music videos of her as Jester.



The videos of her and Laura both cosplaying Jester are great.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

overgeeked said:


> The videos of her and Laura both cosplaying Jester are great.




 Haven't seen those yet, I'll have to check them out. 

 Anyways I was curious who Sydnee Goodman was, she was the IGN host for Daily Fix, a show about video game news.


 Given she comes from the video game world, not the D&D or MtG world, it suggests that there maybe some video game announcements unrelated to D&D or MtG video games, WotC setting empire might be getting a serious expansion.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

For completion sake here is Jimmy Wong at the MtG 2021 Showcase (which I think will be the inspiration for the format for Wizard's Presents, given it's the direct functional successor to the MtG showcases, doing their job of announcing the next upcoming MtG year's sets, although expanded to D&D and possibly other products this year).


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> Haven't seen those yet, I'll have to check them out.
> 
> Anyways I was curious who Sydnee Goodman was, she was the IGN host for Daily Fix, a show about video game news.
> 
> 
> Given she comes from the video game world, not the D&D or MtG world, it suggests that there maybe some video game announcements unrelated to D&D or MtG video games, WotC setting empire might be getting a serious expansion.



Well, not necessarily, just that WotC thinks she is a good fit fkr the role...which she seems to be.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> Well, not necessarily, just that WotC thinks she is a good fit fkr the role...which she seems to be.




 Maybe,but I don't think its an accident they choose someone with a background in video games. WotC does have a video game studio working on none MtG or D&D games.

 They now have Toque Games Studio, Skeleton Key Studios (too early for anything from SKS), and Archetype Entertainment Studios which has been working on a new Science RPG IP not related to D&D or MtG since 2019 for WotC.

Archetype Entertainment - Wikipedia


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> For completion sake here is Jimmy Wong at the MtG 2021 Showcase (which I think will be the inspiration for the format for Wizard's Presents, given it's the direct functional successor to the MtG showcases, doing their job of announcing the next upcoming MtG year's sets, although expanded to D&D and possibly other products this year).



He was hilarious in the Steixhaven Campus Tour:


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> Maybe,but I don't think its an accident they choose someone with a background in video games. WotC does have a video game studio working on none MtG or D&D games.



True, Has ro seems intent on turning WotC into a major video game publisher...and because of Arena, strictly speaking they already are.


----------



## overgeeked

So is the other male presenter Mercer?


----------



## Parmandur

overgeeked said:


> So is the other male presenter Mercer?



Nope, just the three, one of the ladies just has S-tier hair like Mercer.


----------



## overgeeked

Parmandur said:


> Nope, just the three, one of the ladies just has S-tier hair like Mercer.



D’oh. That’s what I get for not checking the OP. Thanks.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> True, Has ro seems intent on turning WotC into a major video game publisher...and because of Arena, strictly speaking they already are.




 I was actually referring to Archetype Entertainment which has been working on a none D&D/MtG Sci Fi RPG for WotC since 2019, it may finally be baring fruit.









						Archetype Entertainment - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				






 Also on their Twitter feed last year they announced a partnership with Blur Studios (who does CGI for Video Games) and hiring people. I mean eventually that has to bear fruit and they seem happy enough with Archetype Studios work to found another studio like it, Skeleton Key Studios.


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> I was actually referring to Archetype Entertainment which has been working on a none D&D/MtG Sci Fi RPG for WotC since 2019, it may finally be baring fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archetype Entertainment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



Right, WotC has at least 4 studios last I checked, including the phenomenally successful Arena team. We might hear about a new video game on 8/18.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> Right, WotC has at least 4 studios last I checked, including the phenomenally successful Arena team. We might hear about a new video game on 8/18.




 I didn't know that Arena was it's own studio, I do know Magic Online got contracted out to be run by another company to Redevote resources to Arena I believe (hopefully to fix the games annoying, nightmare bugs). 

 WotC is the engine keeping Hasbro afloat right now.


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> I didn't know that Arena was it's own studio, I do know Magic Online got contracted out to be run by another company to Redevote resources to Arena I believe (hopefully to fix the games annoying, nightmare bugs).
> 
> WotC is the engine keeping Hasbro afloat right now.



It is made internally, yup. Getting that up and going successfully is probably one of the main reasons Cocks got promoted as he did.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> It is made internally, yup. Getting that up and going successfully is probably one of the main reasons Cocks got promoted as he did.




 Side note I did find a promotional video for Adventures in the Forgotten Realms Jimmy Wong did that I hadn't seen before. Is it me or is that Kobra Kai's Xolo in the video?


----------



## Haplo781

Henadic Theologian said:


> Side note I did find a promotional video for Adventures in the Forgotten Realms Jimmy Wong did that I hadn't seen before. Is it me or is that Kobra Kai's Xolo in the video?



I'm relatively certain it isn't you in the video.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

The first Dominaria United story is up, which leads up to Wizard Presents.









						Episode 1: Echoes In The Dark
					

Alone in the Caves of Koilos, Karn searches for a way to activate the Sylex—his ultimate weapon against New Phyrexia. He discovers, to his horror, that the enemy is closer than he imagined.




					magic.wizards.com


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> The first Dominaria United story is up, which leads up to Wizard Presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 1: Echoes In The Dark
> 
> 
> Alone in the Caves of Koilos, Karn searches for a way to activate the Sylex—his ultimate weapon against New Phyrexia. He discovers, to his horror, that the enemy is closer than he imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com



Interesting.


----------



## bedir than

Henadic Theologian said:


> The first Dominaria United story is up, which leads up to Wizard Presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 1: Echoes In The Dark
> 
> 
> Alone in the Caves of Koilos, Karn searches for a way to activate the Sylex—his ultimate weapon against New Phyrexia. He discovers, to his horror, that the enemy is closer than he imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com



Is this The Whispering One a crossover or does this individual exist in Magic too?


----------



## darjr

bedir than said:


> Is this The Whispering One a crossover or does this individual exist in Magic too?



Straight out of Critical Role. Vecna.


----------



## Dausuul

Parmandur said:


> If anything, I would expect it to go the other way: make Magic more D&D Adventure friendly and get the card game off of the Metaplot train.



Metaplot is a much better fit for Magic than it ever was for D&D. Playing Magic doesn't involve creating your own storylines that can end up in conflict with the official plot.


----------



## AliasBot

bedir than said:


> Is this The Whispering One a crossover or does this individual exist in Magic too?



The Whispering One is Sheoldred, the Phyrexian baddie featured in the story: it's a direct reference to her epithet on her first card. No crossover elements here.


----------



## darjr

Ah thanks AliasBot


----------



## vecna00

AliasBot said:


> The Whispering One is Sheoldred, the Phyrexian baddie featured in the story: it's a direct reference to her epithet on her first card. No crossover elements here.



Well poop


----------



## Parmandur

vecna00 said:


> Well poop



Well, what is happening in this story opens up some big possibilities for the Magic story going forward, so let's see where this goes.


----------



## Ondath

Henadic Theologian said:


> The first Dominaria United story is up, which leads up to Wizard Presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 1: Echoes In The Dark
> 
> 
> Alone in the Caves of Koilos, Karn searches for a way to activate the Sylex—his ultimate weapon against New Phyrexia. He discovers, to his horror, that the enemy is closer than he imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com



I chuckled at the use of "Phyrexianizing" as a verb. I know this isn't supposed to be high prose, but eh.

But so far no major crossover with the D&D worlds seems to be imminent. We'll see how the storyline will go!


----------



## darjr

Wut?



	
		Next week, we will unveil some tarrasque-sized D&D news during Wizards Presents. Tune in to D&D Beyond's YouTube or Twitch on Thursday, August 18th to watch exciting announcements and exclusive reveals together!


----------



## vecna00

darjr said:


> Wut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week, we will unveil some tarrasque-sized D&D news during Wizards Presents. Tune in to D&D Beyond's YouTube or Twitch on Thursday, August 18th to watch exciting announcements and exclusive reveals together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257349



It's probably being hosted by the D&D Beyond channels as well as on the normal D&D channels.

I wouldn't be surprised if they have the first articles after the press releases though.


----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


> Wut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week, we will unveil some tarrasque-sized D&D news during Wizards Presents. Tune in to D&D Beyond's YouTube or Twitch on Thursday, August 18th to watch exciting announcements and exclusive reveals together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257349



Giant's book, perhaps? Or a further Magic/D&D collaboration.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

Ilkoria: lair of Behemors? That is the perfect setting for Hasbro if this wants its own pokemon-style franchise.


----------



## vecna00

LuisCarlos17f said:


> Ilkoria: lair of Behemors? That is the perfect setting for Hasbro if this wants its own pokemon-style franchise.



I mean, that is a good choice!


----------



## Paul Farquhar

Parmandur said:


> Giant's book, perhaps? Or a further Magic/D&D collaboration.






LuisCarlos17f said:


> Ilkoria: lair of Behemors? That is the perfect setting for Hasbro if this wants its own pokemon-style franchise.



I suppose a Giant themed monster book and an Ilkoria setting book could be a single product.


----------



## Ondath

Paul Farquhar said:


> I suppose a Giant themed monster book and an Ilkoria setting book could be a single product.



I don't recall Ikoria's inhabitants having a particularly Stone-Age or Giant-y aesthetic, but at the same time maybe they used that flavour only for the UA and will change it to something more Ikoria-themed once the actual book comes out.


----------



## Alby87

Wizards will add a category on their Discord server after the announcements. Seems like something big that people can start talking immediately. Maybe "tarrasque-sized" as a 5.5 preview UA will be released at the end of stream, with feedback on Discord channel (do you remember the recent tweet from Crawford, about seeing something about new rules real soon?). Or a new Videogame (as games, tabletop or video, will have each a category).

Or... A beta of their VTT. That would be tarrasque sized change indeed.


----------



## Parmandur

Paul Farquhar said:


> I suppose a Giant themed monster book and an Ilkoria setting book could be a single product.



Implausible based on timing: the .afic team doesn't return to Settings that quickly, sue to the cycle of release to Gathering feedback to building a new Set.


----------



## Parmandur

To expand on yhat: the quickest turnaround for a return to a Magic Set re entry is 4 years (Zendikar and Dominaria) the newest Setting we can expect to see next year, then, is Eldraine, which could kick ass in a D&D book.


----------



## OB1

Alby87 said:


> Wizards will add a category on their Discord server after the announcements. Seems like something big that people can start talking immediately. Maybe "tarrasque-sized" as a 5.5 preview UA will be released at the end of stream, with feedback on Discord channel (do you remember the recent tweet from Crawford, about seeing something about new rules real soon?). Or a new Videogame (as games, tabletop or video, will have each a category).
> 
> Or... A beta of their VTT. That would be tarrasque sized change indeed.



I'm not sure a videogame would quite rise to the level of Tarrasque-sized, but I think a 50AE Playtest or VTT Beta would.  As could a new DDB tier that gives you access to all content for a higher monthly subscription rate.


----------



## Demetrios1453

My theory is that they've genetically engineered an actual tarrasque, and will unveil "Tarrasquic Park"' which will be totally safe with no chance of escape at all....


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

I would bet Eldraine was designed for different plataforms, not only for Magic and D&D but also to be adapted to a Hollywood production in the future.

We know nothing about the videogame projects. Maybe the studios would rather creative independence, and Hasbro respect that. A videogame based in Gamma World, or Birthright shouldn't be totally impossible.

Maybe it is a new IP but I don't remember WotC showing a new line (without previous links to Magic) but Eberron, Nentir Vale, and in certain way, Radiant Citadel

I guess it has to be something with kaijus, not only classic dinosaurs (these are "public domain", and they can be sold by other toy companies) but with their own original trademark creatures. 

* Maybe a crossover Ultraman(mash-up version)-D&D?


----------



## Parmandur

OB1 said:


> I'm not sure a videogame would quite rise to the level of Tarrasque-sized, but I think a 50AE Playtest or VTT Beta would.  As could a new DDB tier that gives you access to all content for a higher monthly subscription rate.



A VTT would be huge. I doubt that the 2024 revision will have an all-encompassing playtest, but look a bit more like the Xanathar's and Tasha's options playtests.


----------



## overgeeked

A VTT reveal would be huge. 

Opening the remaining legacy settings to the DM's Guild would be huge. 

Another open playtest for the revisions in 2024 would be huge. 

Announcing their remaining slate of planned classic settings, the APs for the next year, the MtG setting books, the original settings they're planning, etc. Like they do with MtG. Announce the next year or more of stuff in the pipe.


----------



## Haplo781

My dream is that they open up all past editions to the OGL/DM's Guild.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

Parmandur said:


> To expand on yhat: the quickest turnaround for a return to a Magic Set re entry is 4 years (Zendikar and Dominaria) the newest Setting we can expect to see next year, then, is Eldraine, which could kick ass in a D&D book.



I wasn't thinking that there would be a parallel MtG release. If I remember correctly, the MtG Ikoria stuff was about 2 years ago. This may be something that has been in development for D&D for a while, but spent some time in development hell. Perhaps until they decided to combine it with giants so there would be player options.


----------



## Aldarc

*Nentir Vale confirmed! *


----------



## Parmandur

Paul Farquhar said:


> I wasn't thinking that there would be a parallel MtG release. If I remember correctly, the MtG Ikoria stuff was about 2 years ago. This may be something that has been in development for D&D for a while, but spent some time in development hell. Perhaps until they decided to combine it with giants so there would be player options.



Well, precedent only goes so far since this is still a trailblazing crossover, but thus far all the D&D books with a Magic Setting have coincided with a Magic card Set within a few months. Ikoria cards aren't even in Standard rotation anymore, IIRC, or soon wonbe.


----------



## Haplo781

Aldarc said:


> *Nentir Vale confirmed! *



Your lips to God's ears.


----------



## darjr

Acerack in space?!?


----------



## Reynard

darjr said:


> Acerack in space?!?



I am going to laugh if they announce a big Apocalypse Stone style adventure involving Vecna as a capstone to the Edition, making room for a full reboot with 6E.


----------



## MockingBird

Reynard said:


> I am going to laugh if they announce a big Apocalypse Stone style adventure involving Vecna as a capstone to the Edition, making room for a full reboot with 6E.



I'm all for a epic Vecna adventure but I have my doubts that they will make a new edition. I could be wrong but it just doesn't make sense. I agree with @Parmandur that we wont see an edition but just D&D.


----------



## bedir than

Reynard said:


> making room for a full reboot with 6E.



Wizards has been very clear about backwards compatibility. The changes are so small that just released Starter Set is meant to continue as the starter set for several years


----------



## overgeeked

MockingBird said:


> I'm all for a epic Vecna adventure but I have my doubts that they will make a new edition. I could be wrong but it just doesn't make sense. I agree with @Parmandur that we wont see an edition but just D&D.



Well, 5E is "just D&D" but it's still a different edition. Whenever WotC updates the rules, fans will keep changing the name of the edition to reflect those changes.


bedir than said:


> Wizards has been very clear about backwards compatibility. The changes are so small that just released Starter Set is meant to continue as the starter set for several years



They were also clear about the backwards compatibility of 3.5 prior to release. So a lot of people are understandably leery. They put out 3X books right up to the release of 4E. It's not unimaginable that they'd keep putting out books right up until the release of an incompatible new edition.


----------



## bedir than

overgeeked said:


> Well, 5E is "just D&D" but it's still a different edition. Whenever WotC updates the rules, fans will keep changing the name of the edition to reflect those changes.
> 
> They were also clear about the backwards compatibility of 3.5 prior to release. So a lot of people are understandably leery. They put out 3X books right up to the release of 4E. It's not unimaginable that they'd keep putting out books right up until the release of an incompatible new edition.



But did they use the same Starter Set for 3&4?

Because they will with 5e and the "new" edition


----------



## Parmandur

Reynard said:


> I am going to laugh if they announce a big Apocalypse Stone style adventure involving Vecna as a capstone to the Edition, making room for a full reboot with 6E.



Wrong Lich.


----------



## Reynard

Parmandur said:


> Wrong Lich.



They all look the same to me.


----------



## Reynard

bedir than said:


> Wizards has been very clear about backwards compatibility. The changes are so small that just released Starter Set is meant to continue as the starter set for several years



People are SO certain, and defensive about it. I don't actually care whether there is a big or small shift with the 2024 edition. I just find it amusing that so many people have decided already. Do you really think WotC would be giving indications of a bigger shift while they still have a bunch of stuff in the pipeline?


----------



## Rikka66

LuisCarlos17f said:


> I would bet Eldraine was designed for different plataforms, not only for Magic and D&D but also to be adapted to a Hollywood production in the future.



You think that about every setting.



Parmandur said:


> Ikoria cards aren't even in Standard rotation anymore, IIRC, or soon wonbe.



They've been out of standard for almost a year now. There's also the weirdness that the marketing of the set (world of giant monsters) didn't match the actual intent of the set (world of monsters, some of which are giants but that's just one trope among several).


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Reynard said:


> They all look the same to me.




 What is up folks saying "Vecna!" Every time they see a Lich? First it's Szazz Tam (whose way more interesting then Vecna) in honor among thieves trailer, and now it's Acekrak.


----------



## Reynard

Henadic Theologian said:


> What is up folks saying "Vecna!" Every time they see a Lich? First it's Szazz Tam (whose way more interesting then Vecna) in honor among thieves trailer, and now it's Acekrak.



Vecna is the Kleenex of liches?


----------



## Tales and Chronicles

Henadic Theologian said:


> What is up folks saying "Vecna!" Every time they see a Lich? First it's Szazz Tam (whose way more interesting then Vecna) in honor among thieves trailer, and now it's Acekrak.



Well Szazz Tam did not get the role in Stranger Things. The studio probably thought that someone with so many ''z'' in their name can not be Hollywood material. 

Acecerak is a much better evil guy, with that famous quote from ToA: ''why be a god when you can be the one who makes them?'' Is that bad-ass or what?!


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Tales and Chronicles said:


> Well Szazz Tam did not get the role in Stranger Things. The studio probably thought that someone with so many ''z'' in their name can not be Hollywood material.
> 
> Acecerak is a much better evil guy, with that famous quote from ToA: ''why be a god when you can be the one who makes them?'' Is that bad-ass or what?!




 Read the Griffin Brother Saga & Red Wizards, Acecerak can go hold Tam's beer.

 Plus Vecna didn't get a role in Honor Among Thieves, Szazz Tam did.


----------



## Tales and Chronicles

Henadic Theologian said:


> Read the Griffin Brother Saga,Acecerak can go hold Tam's beer.




Nha, Szazz (c'mon, clearly its not their real name) is regional baddy. ACCRK (now that's a name everybody will write every time without misspelling!) has the multiverse has his playground for him and his traveling dungeon of horror.

(just kidding, I really dont care which archlich is the best.)


----------



## MonsterEnvy

Ok I need to correct everyone. It's not Szazz Tam, his name is Szass Tam it only has one z.


----------



## pukunui

MonsterEnvy said:


> Ok I need to correct everyone. It's not Szazz Tam, his name is Szass Tam it only has one z.



And the other guy's name is Acererak. Only one c.


----------



## Parmandur

Reynard said:


> They all look the same to me.



Wow, agist much???


----------



## EldritchHistory

There's a listing for Dungeons & Dragons 2022 release on Amazon, release date of Dec 6th. They'll probably announce that as the Dragonlance release date at least. Seems late in the year, do you think they're gonna skip over Sep, Oct and Nov for hardcovers?


----------



## Parmandur

EldritchHistory said:


> There's a listing for Dungeons & Dragons 2022 release on Amazon, release date of Dec 6th. They'll probably announce that as the Dragonlance release date at least. Seems late in the year, do you think they're gonna skip over Sep, Oct and Nov for hardcovers?



A Magic tie in seems plausible, and it's the ideal venue to announce it with all the hardcore Magic fans tuning in. There is also something in the works from James Wyatt with Giants that we have seen in UA, so a Fizban's style splat is another possibility.


----------



## darjr




----------



## darjr

Amazon.com: Dungeons & Dragons 2022 Release: 9780786968282: Wizards RPG Team: Books
					

Amazon.com: Dungeons & Dragons 2022 Release: 9780786968282: Wizards RPG Team: Books



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Ever since way back when Ray teased the updates of classic settings, he also teased about two brand-new settings being worked on, so there is a good chance one of them gets announced on the 18th. And no, unless someone from WotC directly said Radiant Citadel is one of those two, I am not counting it, as it is just an adventure hub that leads to a bunch of new mini-settings that anyone can now expand on with DM's Guild releases.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Tales and Chronicles said:


> Nha, Szazz (c'mon, clearly its not their real name) is regional baddy. ACCRK (now that's a name everybody will write every time without misspelling!) has the multiverse has his playground for him and his traveling dungeon of horror.
> 
> (just kidding, I really dont care which archlich is the best.)




 If you think that Szazz Tam is just a regional power, you aren't up on you Szazz Tam lore.

 Dread. Rings.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> Ever since way back when Ray teased the updates of classic settings, he also teased about two brand-new settings being worked on, so there is a good chance one of them gets announced on the 18th. And no, unless someone from WotC directly said Radiant Citadel is one of those two, I am not counting it, as it is just an adventure hub that leads to a bunch of new mini-settings that anyone can now expand on with DM's Guild releases.




 If it's only one of them, it'll be First World (might not actually be the name), as that is partly what we've been playtesting for. The other could be Domain of Delight or a fantasy African or multicultural setting.


----------



## Myrdin Potter

I note that WoTC is making a big deal about the hosts/influencers presenting. As if GenCon was not another example of the toxic news that regularly bubbles out from that part of the industry.

I am waiting for teasers or the actual content. Not whatever person is reading the script.


----------



## MonsterEnvy

Henadic Theologian said:


> If you think that Szazz Tam is just a regional power, you aren't up on you Szazz Tam lore.
> 
> Dread. Rings.



Once again Szass not Szazz.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

MonsterEnvy said:


> Once again Szass not Szazz.



Oops. Still a better Lich.


----------



## Haplo781

Where does Victor Zsasz fit into this?


----------



## Lazvon

Myrdin Potter said:


> As if GenCon was not another example of the toxic news that regularly bubbles out from that part of the industry.



Is it even possible for me to ask what that was, without risking it bubbling over to here? I don’t want to stir anything up on ENWorld, but if you have a pointer to the summary of the controversy, would like to read about it to avoid unsuspectingly supporting anyone who might have a hand in such toxicity in fandom. Thanks, but again please do so tactfully so as not cause an eruption here… unless there is a thread here already I missed…


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Lazvon said:


> Is it even possible for me to ask what that was, without risking it bubbling over to here? I don’t want to stir anything up on ENWorld, but if you have a pointer to the summary of the controversy, would like to read about it to avoid unsuspectingly supporting anyone who might have a hand in such toxicity in fandom. Thanks, but again please do so tactfully so as not cause an eruption here… unless there is a thread here already I missed…




 Yeah I have no idea about what kind of Drama occurred I'm curious.


----------



## darjr

@Myrdin Potter make your own thread.

It is important to fix broken stairs, so if you do note, GenCon is collecting incident reports too.

Edit: additional, they have also come to a conclusion. I think a decent one.


----------



## MockingBird

Any links for the curious?


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Below are chapters 2 & 3 of the Dominaria United story, as well as a Lilanna side story as we countdown to August 18th.

 I will say this without spoiling anything, Karn is the Rodney Dangerfield of Dominaria, he gets no respect, no respect at all!










						Episode 2: Sand in the Hourglass
					

Freed from the collapsed cave by the Planeswalker Ajani, Karn races to warn Dominaria of Sheoldred's arrival. Will he be able to convince old enemies to set aside their grievances and come together?




					magic.wizards.com
				












						Episode 3: The Locked Tower
					

Karn, Teferi, Stenn, Jaya, and Jodah have escaped the chaos of the diplomatic summit to a watchtower in New Argive, but are they really safe when one of them might be a Phyrexian sleeper agent?




					magic.wizards.com
				












						Homecoming
					

Liliana Vess has heard his voice for most of her life. For a time, she thought the being known as the Raven Man had finally gone quiet—until uneasy dreams drive her from her peaceful life at Strixhaven.




					magic.wizards.com
				




 For those who don't get my Karn Rodney Dangerfield comparsion.


----------



## vecna00

Henadic Theologian said:


> Below are chapters 2 & 3 of the Dominaria United story, as well as a Lilanna side story as we countdown to August 18th.
> 
> I will say this without spoiling anything, Karn is the Rodney Dangerfield of Dominaria, he gets no respect, no respect at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 2: Sand in the Hourglass
> 
> 
> Freed from the collapsed cave by the Planeswalker Ajani, Karn races to warn Dominaria of Sheoldred's arrival. Will he be able to convince old enemies to set aside their grievances and come together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 3: The Locked Tower
> 
> 
> Karn, Teferi, Stenn, Jaya, and Jodah have escaped the chaos of the diplomatic summit to a watchtower in New Argive, but are they really safe when one of them might be a Phyrexian sleeper agent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecoming
> 
> 
> Liliana Vess has heard his voice for most of her life. For a time, she thought the being known as the Raven Man had finally gone quiet—until uneasy dreams drive her from her peaceful life at Strixhaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't get my Karn Rodney Dangerfield comparsion.



There's a name I haven't heard in ages!


----------



## darjr




----------



## Weiley31

If it's not Dragonlance, then it'll be a nother MtG crossover book.


----------



## Weiley31

vecna00 said:


> There's a name I haven't heard in ages!



You do know him then?


----------



## Parmandur

Weiley31 said:


> If it's not Dragonlance, then it'll be a nother MtG crossover book.



Reading the Magic short stories out sonfar, and it feels like a tie-in would make a lot of sense with the 4 Set timey-whimey megacrossover happening in the cards


----------



## vecna00

Weiley31 said:


> You do know him then?



Yep! Had "Back to School" on VHS back in the day, and watched it...maybe too much as a kid!


----------



## Henadic Theologian

vecna00 said:


> Yep! Had "Back to School" on VHS back in the day, and watched it...maybe too much as a kid!




 Great movie, Terry Farrell who would go into play Jadzia Dax in DS9 is also in it.


----------



## Demetrios1453

Weiley31 said:


> If it's not Dragonlance, then it'll be a nother MtG crossover book.



There's zero chance that we're not getting more Dragonlance info here. We know it's coming later in the year, and with Spelljammer being released between now and then, DL is almost certainly next in line. So it's the perfect time to give it the typical few-months-before-release detailed announcement.

The main question really is if they will give us hints or announcements for further products, for this year and maybe into 2023.


----------



## Parmandur

Demetrios1453 said:


> There's zero chance that we're not getting more Dragonlance info here. We know it's coming later in the year, and with Spelljammer being released between now and then, DL is almost certainly next in line. So it's the perfect time to give it the typical few-months-before-release detailed announcement.
> 
> The main question really is if they will give us hints or announcements for further products, for this year and maybe into 2023.



I thinknwe will certainly hear about multimedia stuff aside from the RPG (TV productions, or Honor Among Thieves, or Baldur's Gate 3, etc.). This would be where they reveal anything other than Dragonlance thisnyear: if it doesn't get unveild Thursday, that it for 2022.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Demetrios1453 said:


> There's zero chance that we're not getting more Dragonlance info here. We know it's coming later in the year, and with Spelljammer being released between now and then, DL is almost certainly next in line. So it's the perfect time to give it the typical few-months-before-release detailed announcement.
> 
> The main question really is if they will give us hints or announcements for further products, for this year and maybe into 2023.




 The way they are doing PR for this events  it's likely announcements for 2022-2023 and even likely 2024.


----------



## Zaukrie

vecna00 said:


> Yep! Had "Back to School" on VHS back in the day, and watched it...maybe too much as a kid!



I went to school in Madison while they filmed that. A friend hung out with some of the actors a few times and said they were all nice.


----------



## overgeeked

Henadic Theologian said:


> The way they are doing PR for this events  it's likely announcements for 2022-2023 and even likely 2024.



That would be great, and I’m hopeful, but that would be a huge change of precedent. What specifically makes you think they’re going that big?


----------



## Parmandur

overgeeked said:


> That would be great, and I’m hopeful, but that would be a huge change of precedent. What specifically makes you think they’re going that big?



Yeah, I wouldn't get my hopes up on that front: given their 12-13 monthdevelopment cycle, much of 2023 is probably still just penciled in, forget about 2024.

I think we might get some cool surprises, though.


----------



## Myrdin Potter

darjr said:


> @Myrdin Potter make your own thread.
> 
> It is important to fix broken stairs, so if you do note, GenCon is collecting incident reports too.
> 
> Edit: additional, they have also come to a conclusion. I think a decent one.



Make my own thread about my comment directly about the topic of this thread? That makes no sense. I don’t like the focus on who is presenting and making a big deal about it instead of what will be presented.


----------



## overgeeked

Myrdin Potter said:


> Make my own thread about my comment directly about the topic of this thread? That makes no sense. I don’t like the focus on who is presenting and making a big deal about it instead of what will be presented.



I mean…they can’t make a big deal about what will be presented as that would spoil the surprise. All they can talk about now is the presenters. There’s only so many times you can say “It’ll be huge!” before people ignore you and wait until the day.


----------



## darjr

Myrdin Potter said:


> Make my own thread about my comment directly about the topic of this thread? That makes no sense. I don’t like the focus on who is presenting and making a big deal about it instead of what will be presented.



No. About the other topic that you seem to want to paint them with.


----------



## Myrdin Potter

darjr said:


> No. About the other topic that you seem to want to paint them with.



What other topic that I want to paint them with? A tossed in aside about the latest of a long list of examples of why I don’t like the emphasis on the presenters instead of the content?


----------



## Umbran

Myrdin Potter said:


> Make my own thread about my comment directly about the topic of this thread? That makes no sense. I don’t like the focus on who is presenting and making a big deal about it instead of what will be presented.




*Mod Note:*
Your stated example for not liking this focus was... GenCon.  Which isn't run by WotC, and is not relevant to this thread.  That apparent mixing of issues was why he asked you to take it to another discussion.

Now, both of you, please drop it.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

"Maro’s Dominaria United Teaser

Before previews for Dominaria United officially begin, I thought it would be fun to do another of my Duelist-style teasers where I give tiny hints of things to come. Note that I’m only giving you partial information.

First up, here are some things you can expect:

• a new evergreen counter

• a popular planeswalker card gets a reprint

• a blue card with “destroy all creatures”

• a five mana value creature that can be a 10/10

• three original Weatherlight crew members are in the set

• an ability word that didn’t start as an ability word returns

• rare cycle of +1/+1 granting lords

• a card that grants poison

• a new artifact with Lotus in the name

• a character players have been requesting get a card for years finally gets one

Next, here are some rules text that will be showing up on cards:

• “As long as enchanted creature is legendary”

• “You may exile an instant or sorcery with mana value X or less from among them.”

• “exile each nonland permanent with mana value 2 or less”

• “Enchantment creatures you control have”

• “if X is 3 or less”

• “For each opponent who doesn’t, that player loses 2 life and you draw a card.”

• “instant or sorcery card with mana value 1 or 2”

• “Pay any amount of mana.”

• “Vehicles you control have crew 1.”

• “where X is the number of legendary creatures you control.”

Finally, here are some creature type lines in the set:

• Creature – Dryad Warrior

• Creature – Phyrexian Horse

• Creature – Elf Archer (in red)

• Creature – Lhurgoyf

• Creature – Human Kor Soldier

• Legendary Creature – Elemental Demon

• Legendary Creature – Frog Beast

• Legendary Creature – Elf Artificer

• Legendary Creature – Viashino Warlock

• Legendary Creature – Phyrexian Merfolk Wizard

August 18th will be an exciting day for Magic fans. Tune in on the official Magic YouTube channel or twitch.tv/Magic at 9AM to watch Wizards Presents where you’ll learn about the exciting releases and announcements both Magic and D&D have in store for fans in 2023, followed by Dominaria’s debut day and preview stream!"


----------



## Baron Opal II

In M:tG what is "compleation"?


----------



## rooneg

Baron Opal II said:


> In M:tG what is "compleation"?



IIRC that's what the Phyrexians call it when they turn someone into a Phyrexian.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Baron Opal II said:


> In M:tG what is "compleation"?




 Getting turned into a Phryrexian, it's like becoming a Borg crossed with a unwilling religious conversion and a being turned into a Hellraiser Cenobite all mixed together and it's horrifying as all heck, like just dying is preferable.

 Anyways here the link to the guide to previews for Dominaria United, and it confirms Wizards Presents will have the first previewy of spoiler season and the sets mechanics among all kinds of other news.

 This is going to be jam packed show.









						Where to Find Dominaria United Previews
					

What's been previewed, what's going to be previewed, and where you can find all of it for Dominaria United, right here!




					magic.wizards.com


----------



## Parmandur

Baron Opal II said:


> In M:tG what is "compleation"?



Assimilation, resistance is futile.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

What about Witchlight as setting? Ravenloft started being only one module.

I wonder if there is some risk announcing a new-brand line when the fanbase wanted a new updated setting. I suggest to do both, in the same day annoucing a revival and a new line, but then maybe the old glory would be the center of atention.

Maybe "Gamma World" would be one of the future "planes" for M:tG, but in this case it would be a fictional world, not our future post-apocalypse, and some zones could had got some touch of gothic+folk horror.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

LuisCarlos17f said:


> What about Witchlight as setting? Ravenloft started being only one module.
> 
> I wonder if there is some risk announcing a new-brand line when the fanbase wanted a new updated setting. I suggest to do both, in the same day annoucing a revival and a new line, but then maybe the old glory would be the center of atention.
> 
> Maybe "Gamma World" would be one of the future "planes" for M:tG, but in this case it would be a fictional world, not our future post-apocalypse, and some zones could had got some touch of gothic+folk horror.




  Do you mean a Domains of Delight setting named after the Witchlight Carnival, which acts as a way into the Domions of Delight?

 I think that's an extremely solid chance it's one of the two settings aong with the First World.


----------



## Parmandur

LuisCarlos17f said:


> What about Witchlight as setting? Ravenloft started being only one module.
> 
> I wonder if there is some risk announcing a new-brand line when the fanbase wanted a new updated setting. I suggest to do both, in the same day annoucing a revival and a new line, but then maybe the old glory would be the center of atention.
> 
> Maybe "Gamma World" would be one of the future "planes" for M:tG, but in this case it would be a fictional world, not our future post-apocalypse, and some zones could had got some touch of gothic+folk horror.





Henadic Theologian said:


> Do you mean a Domains of Delight setting named after the Witchlight Carnival, which acts as a way into the Domions of Delight?
> 
> I think that's an extremely solid chance it's one of the two settings aong with the First World.



Remember this little nugget that WotC put up on the DMsGuild: it feels a lot like a mirror of parts of Van Richten's Guide to Ravenloft. A Van Richten's style book reprinting this, along with a Fey Bestiary and a bunch of specific DOmains of Delight and an intro adventure? Seems like a rock solid idea, and goes into territory that TSR never tilled all that much. Imagine an Oz-like Domain, a Narnia-like Domain, a Alice in Wonderland style Domain...









						Domains of Delight (5e) - Wizards of the Coast | D&D 5th Edition | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

Domains of Delight (5e) - All proceeds from Domains of Delight go to non-profit Extra Life, an online grassroots movement working to save sick an




					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## darjr




----------



## bedir than

darjr said:


>



Ugh. No captions. Can someone sum up?


----------



## Parmandur

bedir than said:


> Ugh. No captions. Can someone sum up?



9 AM Pacific start time, theybwill do the Magic & D&D announcements and then get into the next Magic Set for the rest of the show.


----------



## darjr

bedir than said:


> Ugh. No captions. Can someone sum up?



Ope! Sorry!


----------



## Demetrios1453

darjr said:


>



"Coming year." Interesting.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> 9 AM Pacific start time, theybwill do the Magic & D&D announcements and then get into the next Magic Set for the rest of the show.




 Announcements for the next year of MtG and D&D, which tells me a lot more then you think will be revealed for D&D, like maybe most or even all of next years major D&D books (hardcovers, box sets, and novels).


 I mean it's not normally how D&D does announcements, but MtG has only been doing big video annoncements of all their major sets for a coming year since what 2019? Maybe 2020?


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> Announcements for the next year of MtG and D&D, which tells me a lot more then you think will be revealed for D&D, like maybe most or even all of next years major D&D books (hardcovers, box sets, and novels).
> 
> 
> I mean it's not normally how D&D does announcements, but MtG has only been doing big video annoncements of all their major sets for a coming year since what 2019? Maybe 2020?



It's not just "how D&D does announcements", products coming out at the end of next year are only getting started in development now. Magic is locked in through about 2024, on the other hand, and their 2023 products are mostly done.

Maybe through Q2 next year, max.


----------



## darjr

!!!!


----------



## Nikosandros

Parmandur said:


> It's not just "how D&D does announcements", products coming out at the end of next year are only getting started in development now. Magic is locked in through about 2024, on the other hand, and their 2023 products are mostly done.
> 
> Maybe through Q2 next year, max.



They might also be beginning to change that way of operating and starting to lock projects sooner. Well, this is all fun speculation, in two days we'll know more...


----------



## overgeeked

The post Mike Shea humbly submitted to Ray Winninger.









						What I'd Love from the Next Iteration of D&D
					

I love 5th edition Dungeons & Dragons. Many have complaints, some justified, and some making mountains out of mole hills. But none can ignore how successful D&D 5th edition has been over the past eigh...




					slyflourish.com
				




His main points are: Make 5.5 Fully 5e Compatible. Include Easier Encounter Building. Include "Theater of the Mind" Guidelines for Combat. Strengthen High-CR Monsters. Fix Certain Spells and Abilities. Include Tasha Upgrades. Provide Less Problematic Race Descriptions. Update the System Resource Document under the Open Gaming License. Leave the Rest Be. 

Of those only one or two need any more explanation than the above. And a few of them we've been told are definitely how they're moving forward, such as backward compatibility, and they've already included others into newer products, such as Tasha's racial bonus flexibility and beefing-up higher CR monsters (as seen in Monsters of the Multiverse).


----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


> !!!!



Well, well, that's promising.


----------



## Lidgar

Here's a direct link to the SkyFlourish wish list that is referenced in the tweet: What I'd Love from the Next Iteration of D&D

EDIT: Nija'd by @overgeeked !


----------



## Parmandur

overgeeked said:


> The post Mike Shea humbly submitted to Ray Winninger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd Love from the Next Iteration of D&D
> 
> 
> I love 5th edition Dungeons & Dragons. Many have complaints, some justified, and some making mountains out of mole hills. But none can ignore how successful D&D 5th edition has been over the past eigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slyflourish.com



Pretty much entirely on board with that, though I would like to see some tweaks to Classes. I am very happy Winninger gave this the thumbs up and wink treatment.


----------



## Parmandur

Nikosandros said:


> They might also be beginning to change that way of operating and starting to lock projects sooner. Well, this is all fun speculation, in two days we'll know more...



In terms of writing books, probably not: and whybwould they launch previews of something theybjust started writing...?

I am sure we will get some fun announcements, but notnofnstuff thst hasn't been substantially worked on yet. Even in the old days of WotC overcharging everything they had coming down the pipeline they didn't go thst far ahead.


----------



## Lidgar

Parmandur said:


> Pretty much entirely on board with that, though I would like to see some tweaks to Classes. I am very happy Winninger gave this the thumbs up and wink treatment.



Agreed. Personally don't care about the changes from Tasha's (not against them either - just ambivalent) but the rest looks good.


----------



## Nikosandros

Parmandur said:


> Pretty much entirely on board with that, though I would like to see some tweaks to Classes. I am very happy Winninger gave this the thumbs up and wink treatment.



Yes, I'm also hoping for a few tweaks to classes. They wouldn't impact compatibility and would be most welcome (at least by me).


----------



## overgeeked

Parmandur said:


> Pretty much entirely on board with that, though I would like to see some tweaks to Classes. I am very happy Winninger gave this the thumbs up and wink treatment.



Honestly, I'd love if they straight-up lifted the Encounter rules from Doctors & Daleks. Include columns for hard and deadly encounters instead of all medium, and you're set. Extend the chart to cover CR30 encounters and you're done.


----------



## overgeeked

Nikosandros said:


> Yes, I'm also hoping for a few tweaks to classes. They wouldn't impact compatibility and would be most welcome (at least by me).



We do know they're going to reduce or eliminate short-rest mechanics. So there will be changes to the monk and warlock at least. They might simply get some kind of recharge ability used X times per long rest or prof bonus per long rest. I really hope they update the classes to include some of the options from Tasha's. The ranger especially needs some help.


----------



## Parmandur

overgeeked said:


> Honestly, I'd love if they straight-up lifted the Encounter rules from Doctors & Daleks. Include columns for hard and deadly encounters instead of all medium, and you're set. Extend the chart to cover CR30 encounters and you're done.



I'm not familiar, but something like that would be delightful.


----------



## darjr

overgeeked said:


> The post Mike Shea humbly submitted to Ray Winninger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd Love from the Next Iteration of D&D
> 
> 
> I love 5th edition Dungeons & Dragons. Many have complaints, some justified, and some making mountains out of mole hills. But none can ignore how successful D&D 5th edition has been over the past eigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slyflourish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His main points are: Make 5.5 Fully 5e Compatible. Include Easier Encounter Building. Include "Theater of the Mind" Guidelines for Combat. Strengthen High-CR Monsters. Fix Certain Spells and Abilities. Include Tasha Upgrades. Provide Less Problematic Race Descriptions. Update the System Resource Document under the Open Gaming License. Leave the Rest Be.
> 
> Of those only one or two need any more explanation than the above. And a few of them we've been told are definitely how they're moving forward, such as backward compatibility, and they've already included others into newer products, such as Tasha's racial bonus flexibility and beefing-up higher CR monsters (as seen in Monsters of the Multiverse).



@Morrus


----------



## MockingBird

I'd say Slyflourish nailed it. I'm on board with his wish list. Definitely promising.


----------



## Parmandur

Nikosandros said:


> Yes, I'm also hoping for a few tweaks to classes. They wouldn't impact compatibility and would be most welcome (at least by me).



The Monk and Barbarian need a hard flavor refresh: great Classes, but Monastacism is a Background not a Class, and Barbarian...yikes.


overgeeked said:


> We do know they're going to reduce or eliminate short-rest mechanics. So there will be changes to the monk and warlock at least. They might simply get some kind of recharge ability used X times per long rest or prof bonus per long rest. I really hope they update the classes to include some of the options from Tasha's. The ranger especially needs some help.



The big issue for the Short Rest Classes is that tables that allow the 5 minute work day end up making them look "weak." The math for a daily resource usage is already built in, just make it explicitly per day and table proof them.


----------



## overgeeked

Parmandur said:


> I'm not familiar, but something like that would be delightful.



The short version is: take the math that Blog of Holding sussed out of the 5E MM, put it in a chart, and have the encounter's hp be directly based on the number of PCs. But, the real killer app of Doctors & Daleks is the encounter covers any number of enemies. Want to face a thousand goblins at 1st level? You're covered. Attacks are simple. When you have more PCs than monsters, each monster gets one attack. When you have more monsters than PCs, each PC is attacked once with advantage. Once the encounter's hp runs out, the remaining monsters (if any), run away or surrender.

Maybe not exactly like that for the update, but it's an amazing system for building quick, balanced encounters.


----------



## overgeeked

Parmandur said:


> The big issue for the Short Rest Classes is that tables that allow the 5 minute work day end up making them look "weak." The math for a daily resource usage is already built in, just make it explicitly per day and table proof them.



Exactly. Something like "as an action you can recharge your spent ki points or spell slots twice per long rest" would put them exactly where the designers intended. Day of encounters, two short rests, one long rest. Lather, rinse, repeat. This would also allow those classes to nova better in groups with 5MWDs. Maybe even as a reaction, free action, or bonus action. Who knows.

But, given their new-found love of the prof bonus times per long rest mechanics, they'll likely use that instead, which will require a bit more fiddling. They'll have to change the numbers a lot more if they go this route. So hopefully they won't do it. The "recharge twice per long rest" above is a simple errata that can be used with older books. Prof bonus per long rest would require redesigned charts and tables.


----------



## pukunui

bedir than said:


> Ugh. No captions. Can someone sum up?



The FB version has captions. (EDIT: But they only seem to work if you're watching it _on_ FB, not in the embedded video here.)

**


----------



## darjr

Started a new thread for just Sly's proposed changes and Ray's nod for them here








						5.5E - Dungeons and Dragons future? Ray Winninger gives a nod to Mike Schley's proposed changes.
					

He posts what he'd love to see for an updated 5th edition core rules at his blog SlyFlourish. https://slyflourish.com/what_I_want_in_5_5.html  Ray acknowledges his twitter post say "I think you're going to be pleased"   A great quick summary by user @overgeeked is below. His main points are...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Nikosandros

Personally, I'd also like for sorcerers to get some love. Give all the sub-classes extra spells!


----------



## Parmandur

overgeeked said:


> Exactly. Something like "as an action you can recharge your spent ki points or spell slots twice per long rest" would put them exactly where the designers intended. Day of encounters, two short rests, one long rest. Lather, rinse, repeat. This would also allow those classes to nova better in groups with 5MWDs. Maybe even as a reaction, free action, or bonus action. Who knows.
> 
> But, given their new-found love of the prof bonus times per long rest mechanics, they'll likely use that instead, which will require a bit more fiddling. They'll have to change the numbers a lot more if they go this route. So hopefully they won't do it. The "recharge twice per long rest" above is a simple errata that can be used with older books. Prof bonus per long rest would require redesigned charts and tables.



The prof per day conversion may be easier than it looks st first blush, if you look at the progression math.


----------



## darjr

So? Does this mean that we'll get more info on the 18th about the changes? Maybe a playtest?


----------



## pukunui

darjr said:


> So? Does this mean that we'll get more info on the 18th about the changes? Maybe a playtest?



I don't know if we'll get a playtest, but I recall Ray saying last year that they'd be doing lots of surveys.


----------



## overgeeked

Parmandur said:


> The prof per day conversion may be easier than it looks st first blush, if you look at the progression math.



For monks, maybe. But not warlocks. Their slots don't line up with the prof bonus.


----------



## Parmandur

darjr said:


> So? Does this mean that we'll get more info on the 18th about the changes? Maybe a playtest?



Maybe, maybe not.

Xanathar's Guide started testing in 2016, Tasha's started testing in 2019. I wouldn't expect specific tests for the new Core books to begin in earnest for about a year.


----------



## Parmandur

pukunui said:


> I don't know if we'll get a playtest, but I recall Ray saying last year that they'd be doing lots of surveys.



And they started that, with several in the past year.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

"The coming year" has two possible meanings that I can see. The first being literally all of 2023, as that is the coming year. Or second being in business-speak and meaning the next four quarters, or releases from Sept 2022-Aug 2023.


----------



## overgeeked

darjr said:


> So? Does this mean that we'll get more info on the 18th about the changes? Maybe a playtest?



I really hope so. I'd like to see what they're planning to give feedback. Even if I'm drowned out by others, I'd at least like to feel like it's possible to have some minor sway on the incoming changes.


----------



## Parmandur

overgeeked said:


> For monks, maybe. But not warlocks. Their slots don't line up with the prof bonus.



Prof bonus with a multiplier, I think would work.


----------



## Parmandur

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> "The coming year" has two possible meanings that I can see. The first being literally all of 2023, as that is the coming year. Or second being in business-speak and meaning the next four quarters, or releases from Sept 2022-Aug 2023.



The latter interpretation seems likely. Though Magic we should hear about through the end of 2023.


----------



## overgeeked

Parmandur said:


> Prof bonus with a multiplier, I think would work.



Absolutely. They can massage the numbers. My point was that the simplest way to do it was the recharge twice per long rest ability rather than rework the numbers, etc. Not that one worked and the other didn't. For me, simplicity is key. Baking in a twice per long-rest recharge does all the work without having to change anything but add that one line.


----------



## Parmandur

overgeeked said:


> Absolutely. They can massage the numbers. My point was that the simplest way to do it was the recharge twice per long rest ability rather than rework the numbers, etc. Not that one worked and the other didn't. For me, simplicity is key. Baking in a twice per long-rest recharge does all the work without having to change anything but add that one line.



I expect simplicity is why theybwill go for the Prof bonus as the key.


----------



## OB1

overgeeked said:


> Absolutely. They can massage the numbers. My point was that the simplest way to do it was the recharge twice per long rest ability rather than rework the numbers, etc. Not that one worked and the other didn't. For me, simplicity is key. Baking in a twice per long-rest recharge does all the work without having to change anything but add that one line.



This.

I've been doing 5 minute short rests with a limit of 2 per long rest as a house-rule since 2014.  Players love it and it makes for an easier way to do a 3 deadly encounter day.  They can also keep the old 1 hour short with no limit as an alternate.  Hope they make the change.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> I expect simplicity is why theybwill go for the Prof bonus as the key.




 That will radically alter the Warlock and Monk, who are specifically balanced around short rests, it'd be a huge nerf. Not a big deal with say Channel Divinity, but Warlocks and Monks it will be huge issue.


----------



## overgeeked

Parmandur said:


> I expect simplicity is why theybwill go for the Prof bonus as the key.



Huh. To each their own of course, but I don’t see how something more complicated can be said to be done for simplicity’s sake.


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> That will radically alter the Warlock and Monk, who are specifically balanced around short rests, it'd be a huge nerf. Not a big deal with say Channel Divinity, but Warlocks and Monks it will be huge issue.



Not at all: they are balanced to be a full caster and a half caster, respectively. As long as the ratio is maintained, there is no nerf. But yes, it would require a significant restructuring.


----------



## Parmandur

overgeeked said:


> Huh. To each their own of course, but I don’t see how something more complicated can be said to be done for simplicity’s sake.



Hiw is a table that is keyed to "multiply your proficiency bonus" complex...? As it stands, a Level 20 Warlock gets 12 Spell slots in a Standard Adventure Day, accounting fir Short Rests...which is to say, twice their Prof bonus. A Monk is expected to have 60 Ki points at Level 20...10 times their Prof Bonus.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

The Wizard's Presents Hype Machine in the media is ramping up!!!









						Wizards Presents 2022: Everything You Need to Know!
					

After a brief drought of news with nary a spoiler in sight, Wizards is about to reveal all in the Wizards Presents livestream this week.




					mtgrocks.com
				












						Wizards Presents 2022: How to Watch and What to Expect - IGN
					

How to watch Wizards presents




					www.ign.com
				












						Everything You Need To Know About Wizards Presents
					

We learn about the future of Magic: The Gathering and Dungeons & Dragons later this week.




					www.thegamer.com
				












						D&D: "Big Announcements" Coming at Wizards Presents
					

WotC promises "*big* announcements" for D&D at the upcoming Wizards Presents event. Including something multiple years in the works.




					www.belloflostsouls.net
				












						Wizards Presents: Catch the Latest D&D News on August 18!
					

Wizards Presents will air on Twitch and YouTube and showcase what's to come in 2022 and beyond for Dungeons & Dragons and Magic: The Gathering!




					www.dndbeyond.com


----------



## Reynard

OB1 said:


> This.
> 
> I've been doing 5 minute short rests with a limit of 2 per long rest as a house-rule since 2014.  Players love it and it makes for an easier way to do a 3 deadly encounter day.  They can also keep the old 1 hour short with no limit as an alternate.  Hope they make the change.



The thing about short rests is it doesn't matter how long they are if it doesn't matter how long they are. That is, if you aren't in a dungeon making wandering monster checks over "2 turns" then the only difference between 5minutes and an hour is a few spell durations.


----------



## OB1

Reynard said:


> The thing about short rests is it doesn't matter how long they are if it doesn't matter how long they are. That is, if you aren't in a dungeon making wandering monster checks over "2 turns" then the only difference between 5minutes and an hour is a few spell durations.



IME the difference lies in the fiction around the adventure the PCs are on.  Sometimes an hour rest doesn't matter, sometimes the PCs feel like going to ground for that long could lead to complications.  For my group, 5 minutes seems to be the sweet spot.  

That said, something as short as a 2 action short rest could work fine as well.  You start it with one action, if you move, use a reaction or take damage before you take your next action, the short rest fails (which could be a fun way for a Fighter to use Action Surge), otherwise you use your action to 'short rest' and gain the benefits, ending your turn.  You can take a short rest twice per day in this way.

And really, even a 1 action short rest with the 2 per day limit would probably work fine.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

My personal view is short rest abilities become "on roll initiative". Given that the modern game has a smaller number of encounters, I don't think there would be much mechanical difference.


----------



## overgeeked

OB1 said:


> And really, even a 1 action short rest with the 2 per day limit would probably work fine.



Exactly. It's a mechanic that matters to balance but the fictional footprint is has isn't really a big deal. One action, five minutes, one hour...doesn't matter unless it matters to the fiction, which is entirely situational.


----------



## bedir than

Change the language from short rest to Rally. Make it like Steady Aim so it takes your turn.


----------



## Zaukrie

Paul Farquhar said:


> My personal view is short rest abilities become "on roll initiative". Given that the modern game has a smaller number of encounters, I don't think there would be much mechanical difference.



So, encounter powers. 4e had some good ideas.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

World Building Dominaria United, it has some spoilers.


----------



## darjr

Dawn war of dragons you say?


----------



## Reynard

Paul Farquhar said:


> My personal view is short rest abilities become "on roll initiative". Given that the modern game has a smaller number of encounters, I don't think there would be much mechanical difference.



Almost like abilities that are usable during an encounter...?


----------



## doctorbadwolf

overgeeked said:


> For monks, maybe. But not warlocks. Their slots don't line up with the prof bonus.



Yeah I doubt we will see different base numbers for those classes. 


overgeeked said:


> Absolutely. They can massage the numbers. My point was that the simplest way to do it was the recharge twice per long rest ability rather than rework the numbers, etc. Not that one worked and the other didn't. For me, simplicity is key. Baking in a twice per long-rest recharge does all the work without having to change anything but add that one line.



For Monks, I think that recharge half thier points PB/LR would work really well, but for both I think you could just do “you can regain all your spent [resource] twice per day” is the simplest possible thing. 

Changing them to a long rest recharge would completely change the class. For the Monk especially, the idea of tracking 60 ki points at high level is daunting. 1 per class level with multiple refreshes per day is a vastly better model IMO, and gets the same effective number of [resource] per day.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

Now I remember Cris Perkins' homebred setting "Iomandra" based in "Councyl of Wyrms". The idea of playing dragons as PCs thanks the monster classes is very interesting, but then we should see something in a previous UA.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

Zaukrie said:


> So, encounter powers. 4e had some good ideas.



It did indeed. The trick is to bring them in incrementally, rather than all at once. It's all about the presentation.


----------



## Zaukrie

Paul Farquhar said:


> It did indeed. The trick is to bring them in incrementally, rather than all at once. It's all about the presentation.



If 5e could combine 13th age, MCDM monster design, and 4e with whatever magic 5e seems to have that makes it so successful, I'd be happy.


----------



## darjr

Do the upside down images mean anything? Like I’m that card game?


----------



## overgeeked

Zaukrie said:


> If 5e could combine 13th age, MCDM monster design, and 4e with whatever magic 5e seems to have that makes it so successful, I'd be happy.



The magic of 5E seems to be a combination of a few factors. Timing is a huge factor. Being a kind of nostalgia throwback to earlier editions is another factor. Not being as combat/skirmish-focused as 4E is another. 5E is the second best edition of D&D in a lot of areas. It only seems to be the best at being ridiculously popular.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

overgeeked said:


> The magic of 5E seems to be a combination of a few factors. Timing is a huge factor. Being a kind of nostalgia throwback to earlier editions is another factor. Not being as combat/skirmish-focused as 4E is another. 5E is the second best edition of D&D in a lot of areas. It only seems to be the best at being ridiculously popular.




 being second best in many areas and first in some important onces, leads 5e to be the best in broad terms. Although the one area 5e isn't even second best is in the area of lore, in which sadly its nearly dead last, but has the advantage of previous editions lore now being so accessibe, then folks can milk that to fill on some of the gaps.


----------



## MonsterEnvy

Henadic Theologian said:


> being second best in many areas and first in some important onces, leads 5e to be the best in broad terms. Although the one area 5e isn't even second best is in the area of lore, in which sadly its nearly dead last, but has the advantage of previous editions lore now being so accessibe, then folks can milk that to fill on some of the gaps.



I still don’t agree with you about lore, but I don’t feel about arguing about it


----------



## ersatzphil

It's a shakycam shot of an internal-only document from a brand new reddit account, but supposedly they're going to announce changes to the D&DBeyond subscription model:


----------



## Nikosandros

Am I reading this right? 30 bucks a month and no intermediate tier available?


----------



## rooneg

If that's real it's the result of some wildly overly optimistic ideas about what people are willing to pay for D&D Beyond.


----------



## Reynard

rooneg said:


> If that's real it's the result of some wildly overly optimistic ideas about what people are willing to pay for D&D Beyond.



Well now we know what was "Tarrasque sized"!


----------



## Nikosandros

Reynard said:


> Well now we know what was "Tarrasque sized"!



Yes it was a Tarrasque sized... well, I'm not going to write what it was...


----------



## Azzy

Yeah, no. Not doing $30 per month even for unlimited access.


----------



## Nikosandros

Azzy said:


> Yeah, no. Not doing $30 per month even for unlimited access.



Agreed. If it is confirmed, I wonder what happens to all the previous purchases. Also, what about content sharing? Are all players in a campaign supposed to pay that price?


----------



## OB1

99.9% sure this is a fake


----------



## Nikosandros

OB1 said:


> 99.9% sure this is a fake



I hope so


----------



## Jer

If this is real, the folks running Wizards are nuts.  For $30/month I want an AI that will DM personalized games for me.  And even then I'm a cheapskate so I probably wouldn't pay it, but at least I might grudgingly acknowledge that it would be worth the cost to someone. 

If this is fake I congratulate the creator for their use of Poe's Law to troll.  Corporate greed can only barely be parodied.

(If this is fake but is based on a real document with smaller numbers I congratulate the chaos agent inside of Wizards for their efforts in trying to make a $15/month charge seem reasonable.)


----------



## overgeeked

Jer said:


> If this is real, the folks running Wizards are nuts.  For $30/month I want an AI that will DM personalized games for me.  And even then I'm a cheapskate so I probably wouldn't pay it, but at least I might grudgingly acknowledge that it would be worth the cost to someone.
> 
> If this is fake I congratulate the creator for their use of Poe's Law to troll.  Corporate greed can only barely be parodied.
> 
> (If this is fake but is based on a real document with smaller numbers I congratulate the chaos agent inside of Wizards for their efforts in trying to make a $15/month charge seem reasonable.)



The could be unveiling the VTT they had a video for at the end of that survey. Even with all the functionality promised with something like that...it still wouldn't be worth $30/month. Unlimited access to every book 5E has ever and will ever produce? Still not worth it. Every book ever published for D&D? Maybe. But that's still a lot.


----------



## Echohawk

If you'd been a Master tier D&D Beyond subscriber from day one (five years ago) and bought *all* of the available content, you'd still have spent less than $20/month so far, so a price tag of $30/month seems... unrealistic.


----------



## OB1

I mean, Playstation Plus Premium is $17.99 a month.  So yeah, this photo is BS.  I could maybe see $9.99 a month for unlimited access to all content, but even then, why get rid of the DM tier where you have to buy the books individually.


----------



## Tales and Chronicles

Hope its fake.

The free access not allowing your own homebrew content for you personal use is pure BS.


----------



## OB1

Tales and Chronicles said:


> Hope its fake.
> 
> The free access not allowing your own homebrew content for you personal use is pure BS.



Actually, that's another big tell that this is fake.  Homebrew content on DDB that is too close to published content can't be published to the public.


----------



## overgeeked

Tales and Chronicles said:


> Hope its fake.
> 
> The free access not allowing your own homebrew content for you personal use is pure BS.



If it's real, the justification is likely that people just homebrew the official content and use that instead of buying the books.


----------



## MonsterEnvy

overgeeked said:


> If it's real, the justification is likely that people just homebrew the official content and use that instead of buying the books.



But that can’t be done.


----------



## Parmandur

Yeah, that leak sets off my BS-ometer.


----------



## pukunui

I sure am hoping it's fake, because not being able to share homebrew / customized magic items and feats and such with my free account-using players would really, really suck.


----------



## GMforPowergamers

rooneg said:


> If that's real it's the result of some wildly overly optimistic ideas about what people are willing to pay for D&D Beyond.



wow... I have never been this turned off by a possible announcment.


----------



## Ondath

ersatzphil said:


> It's a shakycam shot of an internal-only document from a brand new reddit account, but supposedly they're going to announce changes to the D&DBeyond subscription model:
> 
> 
> View attachment 258074



No private homebrew use for the free tier? *WHAT?*
I am so happy I moved my ongoing campaign away from D&D Beyond. If this is real, they're going to lose soo many users - for good reason.


----------



## darjr

Looks like it’s fake.


----------



## darjr

4654888ba846za
					

Image 4654888ba846za hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Ondath

darjr said:


> Looks like it’s fake.



You beat me to the punch.

Someone took the time to design a sufficiently-realistic document to make it look as if an internal D&D Beyond memo was leaked.

The stuff people do just to annoy others...


----------



## ersatzphil

Ondath said:


> You beat me to the punch.
> 
> Someone took the time to design a sufficiently-realistic document to make it look as if an internal D&D Beyond memo was leaked.
> 
> The stuff people do just to annoy others...



It's almost breathtaking, to be honest. I'm sure the poster ruined multiple people's days.

Official response:





						Request and Vote for New Features for DDB - D&D Beyond Feedback - D&D Beyond General - D&D Beyond Forums - D&D Beyond
					

Hello again everyone! As discussed in some of the recent dev updates, we now have a portal for you to share and vote for feature requests on D&D Beyond. ...




					www.dndbeyond.com


----------



## pukunui

Ugh. Some people ...

That's a relief that it was fake.


----------



## MockingBird

Just got played by a 20th level troll


----------



## doctorbadwolf

OB1 said:


> IME the difference lies in the fiction around the adventure the PCs are on.  Sometimes an hour rest doesn't matter, sometimes the PCs feel like going to ground for that long could lead to complications.  For my group, 5 minutes seems to be the sweet spot.
> 
> That said, something as short as a 2 action short rest could work fine as well.  You start it with one action, if you move, use a reaction or take damage before you take your next action, the short rest fails (which could be a fun way for a Fighter to use Action Surge), otherwise you use your action to 'short rest' and gain the benefits, ending your turn.  You can take a short rest twice per day in this way.
> 
> And really, even a 1 action short rest with the 2 per day limit would probably work fine.



Yeah for me, I’d just let it be a “moment of relative safety and calm, when you can take a breather”. 


Reynard said:


> The thing about short rests is it doesn't matter how long they are if it doesn't matter how long they are. That is, if you aren't in a dungeon making wandering monster checks over "2 turns" then the only difference between 5minutes and an hour is a few spell durations.



IME, 5 minutes is extremely different from 1 hour, especially when the game isn’t a dungeon crawl at all.


----------



## Reynard

doctorbadwolf said:


> Yeah for me, I’d just let it be a “moment of relative safety and calm, when you can take a breather”.
> 
> IME, 5 minutes is extremely different from 1 hour, especially when the game isn’t a dungeon crawl at all.



Why, what difference does 5 minutes vs an hour have on the road to Gondor of while lurking the alleys of Lahnkmar?


----------



## TwoSix

Reynard said:


> Why, what difference does 5 minutes vs an hour have on the road to Gondor of while lurking the alleys of Lahnkmar?



Those guards chasing you can cover a lot of ground in those 55 extra minutes.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

MonsterEnvy said:


> But that can’t be done.



Sure it can. You just can’t share it with the community. 


Reynard said:


> Why, what difference does 5 minutes vs an hour have on the road to Gondor of while lurking the alleys of Lahnkmar?



Taking 5 minutes can be done without losing a trail or having to risk exhaustion to make up lost time. 1 hour is harder. In a challenge measured in hours, 5 minutes might as well be “no action required”.

Narratively, it’s often the difference between   doing what the character would actually do (only stop for a quick breather) vs what the game mechanics demand of the player (taking a 1 hour rest, which is quite long in a tense situation.)


----------



## Henadic Theologian

All five side stories from Dominaria United. Tomorrow is the last chapter of the main story. I don't know if it will be released before, during, or after Wizards Presents.










						Faith in Birds
					

Deep in the deserts of Jamuraa, a massive Phyrexian awakens from its slumber. All who lie in its path face destruction—including the caravan of Efravans stranded outside high city walls. Can Niambi talk the gates into opening before it's too late?




					magic.wizards.com
				












						Shards of Nightmares
					

Weatherlight crewmembers fly across Phyrexian enemy territory to make deliveries wherever the Coalition needs. When the ship is harried out of the sky, they find themselves relying on help from an unlikely—and ancient—source.




					magic.wizards.com
				




Death and Salvation









						The Education of Ulf
					

Ulf is a student at the Tolarian Academy of Lat-Nam with a knack for research but precious little magical talent. An unlikely discovery pushes him to rely on his wits and the help of a mysterious stranger to avoid danger.




					magic.wizards.com
				












						Homecoming
					

Liliana Vess has heard his voice for most of her life. For a time, she thought the being known as the Raven Man had finally gone quiet—until uneasy dreams drive her from her peaceful life at Strixhaven.




					magic.wizards.com


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> All five side stories from Dominaria United. Tomorrow is the last chapter of the main story. I don't know if it will be released before, during, or after Wizards Presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faith in Birds
> 
> 
> Deep in the deserts of Jamuraa, a massive Phyrexian awakens from its slumber. All who lie in its path face destruction—including the caravan of Efravans stranded outside high city walls. Can Niambi talk the gates into opening before it's too late?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shards of Nightmares
> 
> 
> Weatherlight crewmembers fly across Phyrexian enemy territory to make deliveries wherever the Coalition needs. When the ship is harried out of the sky, they find themselves relying on help from an unlikely—and ancient—source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death and Salvation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Education of Ulf
> 
> 
> Ulf is a student at the Tolarian Academy of Lat-Nam with a knack for research but precious little magical talent. An unlikely discovery pushes him to rely on his wits and the help of a mysterious stranger to avoid danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecoming
> 
> 
> Liliana Vess has heard his voice for most of her life. For a time, she thought the being known as the Raven Man had finally gone quiet—until uneasy dreams drive her from her peaceful life at Strixhaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic.wizards.com



TL;DR?


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> TL;DR?




 They are 5 short stories, that is too long for you? That is just sad.


----------



## Parmandur

Henadic Theologian said:


> They are 5 short stories, that is too long for you? That is just sad.



I'll get to them in a bit, was just wondering if there was anything suggestive of announcements.


----------



## darjr

Parmandur said:


> I'll get to them in a bit, was just wondering if there was anything suggestive of announcements.



A dawn war is mentioned in one of them.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Parmandur said:


> I'll get to them in a bit, was just wondering if there was anything suggestive of announcements.




MTG Arena Announcements, August 17, 2022

 This has a bit of info near the end, the Dominaria United spoilers will come right after the "Oracle's eye view" of what is coming for D&D & MtG.


----------



## darjr

Ghost fire gaming, Matt Colville and Shawn Merwin about what could be coming.


----------



## vecna00

Henadic Theologian said:


> MTG Arena Announcements, August 17, 2022
> 
> This has a bit of info near the end, the Dominaria United spoilers will come right after the "Oracle's eye view" of what is coming for D&D & MtG.



I may be reading into it way too much, but the term "Oracle's eye view" makes me think they will be light on the details for the D&D stuff. With the exception of Dragonlance, they're going to start that marketing machine tomorrow.


----------



## vecna00

darjr said:


> Ghost fire gaming, Matt Colville and Shawn Merwin about what could be coming.



Oh! I'm going to watch that!


----------



## darjr

The power on that one vid. Include Mike Shea and James Introcaso and everything would lean over


----------



## vecna00

darjr said:


> The power on that one vid. Include Mike Shea and James Introcaso and everything would lean over



That, was really good. I think I found a new podcast to listen to!


----------



## Bupp

Parmandur said:


> TL;DR?





			https://www.youtube.com/c/FantasyGeographic
		


He does 20 minute read throughs of all the MtG stories.


----------



## Baron Opal II

Any summaries yet?


----------

